# Zusammenfassung PO/CE-Problem



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mich in anderen Threads schon ein wenig dazu geäußert, möchte aber einen neuen für dieses spezielle Problem eröffnen. 

Ich bin einer - von vielen -, der sich nur die Pre Order bestellt hat. Jetzt werden solche Leute hier im Forum ja vom feinsten zugeflamt. Die meisten behaupten, dass die PO (mit Betazugang) nur in Verbindung mit der CE benutzbar ist. 

Jetzt gehen wir nur mal logisch an die Sache:

Warhammer soll im Herbst diesen Jahres erscheinen, die Open Beta soll ca. 2 Monate vorher starten. Die Collectors Edition wird aber erst zum Release verschickt. Wie will Mythic/GOA feststellen, wer nun nur ne PO hat und wer auch die CE hat? Die Bonusgegenstände werden wahrscheinlich wegfallen, weil man sicher ohne Probleme feststellen kann, ob es ein CE Code ist oder ein normaler. Der Betazugang ist einem aber so sicher, wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Die werden 100 pro NICHT einzeln überprüfen, wer von den PO-Bestellern auch die CE bestellt hat (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man die CE bei Amazon jederzeit wieder abbestellen kann).

Kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht von Quotes der off. Seite von Warhammer ... ich weiss, was in dem Slimcase meiner PO steht und ich weiss, dass es eigentlich nur für Besteller der CE nen Betazugang geben sollte.

Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings nur, warum Mythic/GOA Amazon nicht einfach auf den Deckel gibt und die ihr Angebot entsprechend abändern. Derzeit kann man die PO ja immer noch einzeln bestellen. Ich vertrete immer noch die Meinung, dass das ein gewolltes Marketinginstrument ist und dass es die PO wesentlich öfter als 55.000 mal gibt. Das ist aber nur eine Mutmaßung. Die Tatsache, dass Amazon es nach wie vor im Angebot hat, spricht aber dafür. Sowas kann für Amazon nämlich teuer werden, wenn Mythic/GOA dagegen vorgehn.

Flames könnt ihr euch ersparen. ich erwarte ein halbwegs vernünftige Diskussion.


----------



## Barlyn (29. März 2008)

Also. Ich werd mich bemühen, sachlich zu bleiben, wobei das schwer fällt, denn ich finde es eine Frechheit dass amazon die PO einzeln anbietet. Es war von vornherein klar, die wirds nur mit der CE geben. Allerdings muss ich dir in einem Punkt widersprechen: Die CE's werden nicht erst zu release verschickt, sonst würde ja der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg keinen Sinn machen!


----------



## zyonid (29. März 2008)

Der Betazugang ist dir mit der PO alleine sicher, so viel ist klar.
Aber für die Funktionen/Extras, wie z.B. den verfrühten Spielstart, wird eine CE von Nöten sein, da du dann den Code einer CE eingeben musst um die PO zu bestätigen.
So viel habe ich jetzt verstanden, von dem was ich aus anderen Foren gelesen habe.

@Barlyn: Die CEs werden erst kurz vor dem Release verschickt, sobald sie verfügbar sind, sie dürften also so ankommen, dass man sie 2 Tage vor dem wirklichen Release hat und schon spielen kann.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Barlyn schrieb:


> Also. Ich werd mich bemühen, sachlich zu bleiben, wobei das schwer fällt, denn ich finde es eine Frechheit dass amazon die PO einzeln anbietet. Es war von vornherein klar, die wirds nur mit der CE geben. Allerdings muss ich dir in einem Punkt widersprechen: Die CE's werden nicht erst zu release verschickt, sonst würde ja der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg keinen Sinn machen!



Ok dann eben ne Woche vor Release. Von Beginn der Open Beta bis zum Erhalt der CE´s vergeht dann mind. noch 1 Monat, in dem die PO-Only Käufer die Beta testen können.

edit: @ zyonid ... damit kann ich leben. die items werden eh nach ein paar tagen nutzlos sein denk ich.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

@ Scark  du weist die mühlend er justiz mahlen ziemlich langsam, erst recht in deutschland. kann gut möglich sein das du erst ziemlich spät mir konsequenzen rechnen musst. vielleicht kriegst dein geld in form von einem amazongutschein wieder etc, aber ich würde wetten(wenn ich wetten nicht moralisch verwerflich finden würde) das einfach irgendwas noch kommt.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @ Scark  du weist die mühlend er justiz mahlen ziemlich langsam, erst recht in deutschland. kann gut möglich sein das du erst ziemlich spät mir konsequenzen rechnen musst. vielleicht kriegst dein geld in form von einem amazongutschein wieder etc, aber ich würde wetten(wenn ich wetten nicht moralisch verwerflich finden würde) das einfach irgendwas noch kommt.



mit "konsequenzen" im rechtlichen sinne muss ich überhaupt nicht rechnen. angenommen die käufer einer PO-Box werden vertraglich von Amazon.de gezwungen die CE zu kaufen, dann schick ich sie zurück, weil ich sowieso 14 Tage Rückgaberecht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eine "Strafe" habe ich nicht zu erwarten. Allenfalls "Schadensersatz" für den Traffic der Betateilnahme (an der ich dann vertraglich nicht hätte teilnehmen dürfen). das müssten sie aber für jeden einzelnen in einem Zivilverfahren erstreiten. 

Und mal ehrlich ... du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die warhammer Entwickler juristisch gegen potentielle Warhammer-Spieler vorgehen oder? Allenfalls gegen Amazon. Dann hat aber Amazon zu bezahlen und nicht ich. Wenn ich die PO einzeln bestellen kann, habe ich nichts verbrochen. Da ist zwar überall die Rede davon, dass es die Vorbestellung zur CE ist, aber nirgendwo steht, dass ich die CE kaufen MUSS.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> mit "konsequenzen" im rechtlichen sinne muss ich überhaupt nicht rechnen. angenommen die käufer einer PO-Box werden vertraglich von Amazon.de gezwungen die CE zu kaufen, dann schick ich sie zurück, weil ich sowieso 14 Tage Rückgaberecht habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit konsequenzen meinte ich nichts juristisches, warum auch , der fehler liegt ja bei amazon. ich meinte eher im sinne von ce noch nachbestellen oder halt geld zurück


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mit konsequenzen meinte ich nichts juristisches, warum auch , der fehler liegt ja bei amazon. ich meinte eher im sinne von ce noch nachbestellen oder halt geld zurück



achso weil du die mühlen der justiz angesprochen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich lass mich überraschen. Mit Geld zurück hab ich auch kein Problem. Warhammer wird so oder so gekauft. Wenn ne normale mit PO erhältlich wäre, hätte ich die längst bestellt. Aber ich halte CE´s für Fanboy-Kram.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> achso weil du die mühlen der justiz angesprochen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mit den mühlen der justiz meinte ich das mythic gegen amazon vorgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt später übrigens ein PO für die normale version .


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Ich bin auch einer der sich erstmal nur die Preorder Box gekauft hat.
Ich überlege ob ich die Box nicht wieder zurück schicken soll und dann halt beides zusammen bestelle...

Was ich allerdings sehr komisch finde ist , dass ich mich persönlich an Amazon gewendet habe (per Mail und per Telefon) und mir beidesmal versichert wurde das ich alle aufgelisteten Features bekomme. (d.h. für mich Beta, früher zocken, Gegenstände aus der Preorderbox) 

Dann hab ich weiter aber mal gefragt ob Sie eine Ahnung haben von der Preorder Aktion und das auf den Seiten von WAR etwas ganz anderes steht.. da kam dann nur die Antwort: Ich habe keine Ahnung...

... ich denke mal das läuft gerade alles etwas schief...


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Mit Betazugang? Oder nur mit speziellen Items?


----------



## Hopeless81 (29. März 2008)

huhu erstmal,

so wie ich das verstehe wird man auch OHNE CE früher das fertige Spiel spielen können. Was sich für mich aus diesem Text ergibt:

"Um am Programm für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg teilnehmen zu können, müsst ihr ein Spielerkonto eröffnen und euren Code für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg auf der neuen Kontoverwaltungs-Webseite von GOA registrieren.

Ihr findet euren Code für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg auf dem Flyer, den ihr beim Kauf der Vorbesteller-Box von WAR erhalten habt.

Sobald ihr euer Spielerkonto erstellt und euren Code für den vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg eingegeben habt, könnt ihr euren Nutzernamen und euer Passwort verwenden, um in den Tagen vor dem Start Zugang zum vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg zu erhalten. Sobald die Verkaufsversion von WAR verfügbar ist, müsst ihr euch in euer Konto einloggen und euren Kontoschlüssel für die Verkaufsversion eingeben. Wenn ihr euren Kontoschlüssel für die Verkaufsversion nicht registriert, wird euer Zugang zum vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg kurz nach dem offiziellen Spielstart ungültig. "

Glaub nicht das sich das lohnt, denn der Zugang wird ja wieder gespeert, aber so wie ich das sehe steht da aber auch nirgends das man ein CE-Key eingeben muss, sondern nur von der "Verkaufsversion"


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf , dass man folgendes mit dem Preorder Pack ohne CE machen kann:

-Zugang zur offenen Beta ..

- x Tage vor Release zocken , aber man kann ohne einen CE Code den/die Charaktere nicht übernehmen

-man hat die Bonus Gegenstände aus dem Preorder Teil genau die x Tage vor  dem Release..dannach halt neue Charaktere..


Somit steht bei Amazon nichts falsches (man bekommt alle Sachen die einem versprochen wurden) und keiner kann sich beschweren..  


.. wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung...


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf , dass man folgendes mit dem Preorder Pack ohne CE machen kann:
> 
> -Zugang zur offenen Beta ..
> 
> ...



und ich behaupte ganz frech, dass genau das gewollt ist, sonst wäre es längst unterbunden, dass man bei amazon die PO einzeln bestellen kann.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Und ich behaupte ganz frech^^ das ich genau das möchte .. und mich über die "x Tage vor Release zocken" freuen würde, aber das nicht der zwingende Grund für die Bestellung war.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte ganz frech^^ das ich genau das gewollt habe.. und mich über die "x Tage vor Release zocken" gefreut hätte , aber nicht zwingend brauche.



ich freu mich über die open beta ... der rest is mir ziemlich egal =)


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> und ich behaupte ganz frech, dass genau das gewollt ist, sonst wäre es längst unterbunden, dass man bei amazon die PO einzeln bestellen kann.




Das komische ist halt nur die Artikelbeschreibung:
 
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack* zur Collector's Edition*. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat erhältlich.  

Aber Du hast recht, sollten die das nicht einzeln verkaufen wollen/dürfen hätten die es längst andern können/müssen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings nur, warum Mythic/GOA Amazon nicht einfach auf den Deckel gibt und die ihr Angebot entsprechend abändern.


Wieso? Die bekommen so für jede einzeln verkaufte Pre-Order 10 EUR extra!


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Wie gesagt ... ich halte es für ne bewusste Kampagne. Immerhin ist Warhammer in aller Munde. In jedem Forum, dass nur annähernd mit Warhammer zu tun hat, diskutieren die Leute. Und manch einer wird sich sicher für 10 Euro die PO bestellen, weil er denkt "hmm das is vielleicht nicht schlecht" ... so gewinnen die Macher von Warhammer neue Kunden. 

Man könnte mich natürlich auch als Verschwörungstheoretiker mit seltsamen Ansichten bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wieso? Die bekommen so für jede einzeln verkaufte Pre-Order 10 EUR extra!



mal angenommen das ganze wäre keine marketingstrategie, sondern ein Fehler ... dann hätte Amazon nen gewaltigen finanziellen Schaden, wenn GOA/EA/Mythic gegen Amazon vorgehen. Die 10 Euro für jede PO ist dann wie Wasser auf nen heissen Stein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei solchen Verträgen zwischen Entwicklern/Herstellern und Verkäufern um hohe Vertragsstrafen geht, wenn man sich nicht an die Abmachungen hält. Man stelle sich nur mal vor Amazon.de verschickt ein Spiel, das offiziell erst am 1.5.08 verkauft werden darf schon am 1.4.08. Bei Warhammer wäre es nicht so tragisch (weil die Server eh down sind), aber bei anderen Spielen dürfte das ganz schöne Folgen nach sich ziehen.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Was mich wundert.. weiß Amazon eigentlich was Sie da verkaufen?... 

Weil ich hab ja beim Kundenservice angerufen (hat mich einfach brennend Interessiert ob die davon eine Ahnung haben..) und der Servicemitarbeiter hatte mal garkeine Ahnung...

... okay jetzt werden einige Sagen.. Callcenter Agenten.. die ham eh keine Ahnung , aber ich denke nicht das ich der erste bin der bei Amazon nachfragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert.. weiß Amazon eigentlich was Sie da verkaufen?...
> 
> Weil ich hab ja beim Kundenservice angerufen (hat mich einfach brennend Interessiert ob die davon eine Ahnung haben..) und der Servicemitarbeiter hatte mal garkeine Ahnung...
> 
> ...



mal angenommen, es wäre marketingstrategie ... dann wären sie ja dämlich, wenn sie was verraten. Fakt ist, dass Amazon weiss, dass die Warhammer Macher offiziell gesagt haben, dass das so nicht gewollt ist. ich unterstelle, dass beide Seiten dicht halten und das so von Anfang an geplant war.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> mal angenommen, es wäre marketingstrategie ... dann wären sie ja dämlich, wenn sie was verraten. Fakt ist, dass Amazon weiss, dass die Warhammer Macher offiziell gesagt haben, dass das so nicht gewollt ist. ich unterstelle, dass beide Seiten dicht halten und das so von Anfang an geplant war.



Ich glaube an das Gute im Menschen und denke dass die Zuständigen bei Amazon einfach zu...*räusper*... schwer von Begriff sind.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Ich glaube entweder hat Scark Recht oder einer der beiden Parteien (Amazon vs EA Mhystic/GOA)  hat ein Problem ^^


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Ich glaube entweder hat Scark Recht oder einer der beiden Parteien (Amazon vs EA Mhystic/GOA)  hat ein Problem ^^




Denke ich auch. Wie gesagt solange ich kein Problem mit meiner PO + CE habe ist mir das eigentlich wurscht.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Dieses PreOrder Pack ist nur im FachhandeI erhäItIich. Der kompIette Kaufpreis des PreOrder Packs (Fr. 18.90) wird beim Kauf der VoIIversion (nur CoIIectors Edition) von Warhammer OnIine: Age of Reckoning - CoIIectors Edition kompIett rückvergütet bzw. aIs Rabatt angerechnet. *Der Kauf der PreOrder Version verpfIichtet NICHT zum Kauf der CoIIectors Edition! *  

Zitat von http://www.alcom.ch/games.php?waszeig=d&am...5&system=PC


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Ich glaube das ist interessanter:

"Achtung: PreOrder kann NICHT für die normaIe Version verwendet werden, sondern ausschIiessIiche für die CoIIectors Edition! "


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

wenn das wirklich alles marketing sein soll, warum machen die anderen läden das dann nicht genauso wie amazon?

p.s also dieser thread trifft trifft in keinster weise seiner überschrift. viel mehr willst du hier deine meinung zur schau stellen ( scark)

edit. 





> Der Kauf der PreOrder Version verpfIichtet NICHT zum Kauf der CoIIectors Edition!


      dieser shop ist noch schlechter informiert als amazon. er listet unter anderem features auf die erst mit der ce erhältlich sind.(meintd abei aber immernoch die preorder) denk mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist interessanter:
> 
> "Achtung: PreOrder kann NICHT für die normaIe Version verwendet werden, sondern ausschIiessIiche für die CoIIectors Edition! "




Eben! Hab ich gerade im anderen Fred geschrieben. Aber das macht doch keinen Sinn so ....


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich alles marketing sein soll, warum machen die anderen läden das dann nicht genauso wie amazon?
> 
> p.s also dieser thread trifft trifft in keinster weise seiner überschrift. viel mehr willst du hier deine meinung zur schau stellen ( scark)



Bei Gamestop wirst du auch nicht verpflichtet die CE zu kaufen. Du leistest nur ne Anzahlung. Musst nicht mal deine Adresse angeben. Alcom ist Vertriebspartner in der Schweiz und macht es wie Amazon.

Das Problem an der Sache ist: So wie sich das hier entwickelt, hab ich in allen Punkten Recht mein Lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass der Thread dazu dient den Leuten Klarheit zu verschaffen, die - wie ich - nur die PO bestellt haben. Vielen ist nämlich unklar, ob man nun an der Beta teilnehmen kann oder nicht. Das wäre mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nun geklärt.


----------



## burner2016 (29. März 2008)

Also ich find die Diskussion ganz interessant und warum sollte man das Thema jetzt "closen"? Solange Community Mitglieder hier Interesse haben über die Vorbestell-Aktion zu diskutieren.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich alles marketing sein soll, warum machen die anderen läden das dann nicht genauso wie amazon?
> 
> p.s also dieser thread trifft trifft in keinster weise seiner überschrift. viel mehr willst du hier deine meinung zur schau stellen ( scark)
> 
> ...



welche features sind das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

burner2016 schrieb:


> Also ich find die Diskussion ganz interessant und warum sollte man das Thema jetzt "closen"? Solange Community Mitglieder hier Interesse haben über die Vorbestell-Aktion zu diskutieren.


du meinst wie  in diesem beiden threads die schon vor diesem da waren?
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36356
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36379


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> welche features sind das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vorzeitiger spieleinstieg


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> vorzeitiger spieleinstieg



und warum bist du dir so sicher, dass die Leute der PO dies nicht nutzen können? Weisst du, dass die CE mit Sicherheit vor Release versendet wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(denn ohne CE Key in den Händen kein vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg, wenns nach deiner Logik geht)

Und die von dir erwähnten Threads sind thematisch nicht das gleiche. Mir gehts in dem Thread darum zu klären, dass man NUR mit der PO auch die Beta testen kann. Die anderen Threads waren sehr unübersichtlich.

und findest du nicht, dass angeblich jeder händler falsch informiert ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gamestop handelt im grunde nämlich genauso wie amazon und alcom)


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> und warum bist du dir so sicher, dass die Leute der PO dies nicht nutzen können? Weisst du, dass die CE mit Sicherheit vor Release versendet wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


weil du den code erst mit der ce bekommst. in der po ist lediglich der beta key. aber wenn mir nicht glaubst, les dir die features auf deiner po durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Und die von dir erwähnten Threads sind thematisch nicht das gleiche. Mir gehts in dem Thread darum zu klären, dass man NUR mit der PO auch die Beta testen kann. Die anderen Threads waren sehr unübersichtlich.


Mit der Pre-Order bekommst du:

1. Zugang zur offenen Beta
2. Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel
3. Zusätzliche Spielgegenstände


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> weil du den code erst mit der ce bekommst. in der po ist lediglich der beta key. aber wenn mir nicht glaubst, les dir die features auf deiner po durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



originalles Zitat meines Ausdruckes, der in meiner PO ist:

Auf diesem Flyer findet ihr drei Codes, mit denen ihr Zugang zu den Prämien eurer Vorbestellung erhaltet:

1. Zugang zur offenen Beta
*2. Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel*
3. Zusätzliche Spielgegenstände

edit: bluescreen war schneller


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Die Aussage mit der Verpflichtung kann man auch anders verstehen.

Du gehst zum Händler und bestellst beides wie es eigentlich gedacht ist (siehe Zettel in der Box)
So nun liefern sie dir die Box, du bezahlst, Kauf abgeschlossen.

Nun vergehen ein paar Monate und du möchtest nun doch lieber auf die CE verzichten----->stornierung.
Du hast generell das Recht eine Bestellung zu stornieren.

Das man sich damit aber ins eigene Fleisch schneiden kann, weil die beiden Teile zusammengehören und getrennt nicht unbedingt funktionien müssen, ist dem Händler völlig egal.
Er weißt dich darauf hin das er nicht verlangt das du aus seinem Lager die CE holst. (Erst wenn die Ware verfügbar ist muss man zahlen)

Das heist aber noch lange nicht das es zwingend mehr Pre Order Boxen als CE gibt. 
Durch Rücktritte vom Kauf Vertrag bleiben einfach CEs übrig, diese Landen in den Geschäften und werden dort verkauft. (Das wäre so oder so geschehen, es kommt nunmal vor das einige wieder ihre Meinung ändern/nicht zahlungsfähig sind)

Die generelle Möglichkeit der Pre Order BOX Einzellbestellung war ein Fehler
Mythic will take the proper course of actions to prevent those who received code cards without purchasing the Collector's Edition from obtaining the benefits of the codes upon release?
Any customer who purchased a CE will get everything that they are entitled to. As to the players who got the code cards improperly, we're looking into how that happened. ------>We did not expect that to happen and we are not happy about that.<----------


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

stimmt hab auch grad auf meine po geschaut, der vorzeitige spieleinstieg ist tatsächlich dabei, insofern gebe ich gerne zu mich geirrt zu ahben.


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Spiel heist aber nur das du vor dem Release auf die Live Server darfst.
Das heist nicht das du damit WEITER spielen darfst.

Könnte durchaus so ablaufen:
Mit den Codes der Pre Order Boxen auf die Server 10 Tage vor Release (fiktive Zahl)
Der Release naht die CEs gehen raus
Release Tag---->Server wirft dich runter mit der Meldung " Bitte geben sie ihren CE Code ein der ihnen mit der CE zugeschickt wurde"
Die Leute die eben dann keine CE haben, können ihre erspielten Sachen vor dem Release vergessen weil die Pre Order Box NUR mit den CEs funktioniert. Hat man diesen Code nicht, muss man in den Laden fahren das Spiel kaufen und nochmal mit allen nicht CE Besiztern bei 0 starten.

Ich will damit sagen das was draufsteht werden die Leute wohl auch bekommen aber nur bis ZUM Release danach ist es weg und bringt für das richtige Spiel nichts mehr

Auch wenn das  keinem weh tut gilt das gleiche für die 2 Bonusgegenstände der Box.

Eigentlich hätten höchsten diejenigen Grund sich aufzuregen, die aufgrund des Amazonproblems nicht mehr beides bekommen und somit trotz gekaufter CE (die übrig geblieben ist) den Bonus des frühen Starts nicht mehr erhalten konnten.

Die jenigen die einen "Betazugang" gekauft haben müssen wohl kaum darum fürchten, warum auch?
Mythic wollte 55000 weitere Betatester zulassen, nicht mehr. Es ist immer noch Betastand des Spiels, sie wollen keine 1000000..... zusätzlichen Tester/Spieler auf den Betaservern, dann hätten sich nämlich gleich eine Beta für allle Interessenten gemacht. Die hätten sie sich theoretisch auch bezahlen lassen können.
Sie haben jetzt/werden beim Box Ausverkauf ihre zusätzlichen Leute haben. Da kommt keine großartige Rückrufaktion und Neuvergabe.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. März 2008)

Irgendwie sind die bei amazon*.com* schlauer!

Die haben nur eine Version drinne die CE und wer die vorbestellt bekommt drei Codes



> *Pre-Order and Get Three Bonus Codes*
> Pre-Order now to take part in the Warhammer Online Open Beta, get early access via the Live Game Head Start, and two in game bonus items: "Rittenbach's Portable Camp" and "Guardian's Iolite Band." Unlock Codes will be placed in the Download section of Amazon's Media Library. While supplies last.



und in Europa schickt man leere Plastikschachteln durch die Gegend wie in der Steinzeit!


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die bei amazon*.com* schlauer!
> 
> Die haben nur eine Version drinne die CE und wer die vorbestellt bekommt drei Codes
> und in Europa schickt man leere Plastikschachteln durch die Gegend wie in der Steinzeit!



mich würde interessieren, ob man die CE dann abbestellen kann, sobald man die Codes erhalten hat.


----------



## Vampiry (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, ob man die CE dann abbestellen kann, sobald man die Codes erhalten hat.




Mut zum Selbstversuch. Bestell doch mal und berichte uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, ob man die CE dann abbestellen kann, sobald man die Codes erhalten hat.


komisch oder scark? da werden innerhalb eines unternehmens zwei unterschiedliche handhabungen praktiziert
und komischer weise macht es die internationale variante so, wie es vorgesehen ist. außerdem glaube ich kaum das man etwas abbestellen kann wenn man einen teil der leistung schon in anspruch genommen hat.

p.s grillen war wohl nicht so dolle oder warum biste wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Das müsste schon gehen, du kannst niemanden verpflichten für etwas zu zahlen was es noch nicht einmal gibt.
Werde ich aber nicht probieren da es mir von jeher um die CE ging die Box ist eine nette Dreingabe.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> komisch oder scark? da werden innerhalb eines unternehmens zwei unterschiedliche handhabungen praktiziert
> und komischer weise macht es die internationale variante so, wie es vorgesehen ist. außerdem glaube ich kaum das man etwas abbestellen kann wenn man einen teil der leistung schon in anspruch genommen hat.
> 
> p.s grillen war wohl nicht so dolle oder warum biste wieder da
> ...



Amazon.de und Amazon.com sind 2 unterschiedliche Unternehmen. Wobei Amazon.com nicht internationaler ist, als amazon.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mag in Deutschland so sein, dass man nichts mehr zurückgeben kann, wenn man es schon genutzt hat. Ob das in Amerika genauso ist, ist reine Spekulation. 

die bemerkung zum grillen seh ich als persönlichen angriff, weil dir meine meinung nicht passt und du keine wirklich guten Argumente hast. mehr hab ich aber auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Amazon.de und Amazon.com sind 2 unterschiedliche Unternehmen. Wobei Amazon.com nicht internationaler ist, als amazon.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du kannst das sehen wie du willst, das du meine argumente nicht anerkennst ist auch nicht mein problem . das mit dem grillen sagte ich übrigens nur da ich mir schon gedacht hab das das eine ausrede war um sich der diskussion vorerst zu entziehen.


----------



## Scark (29. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du kannst das sehen wie du willst, das du meine argumente nicht anerkennst ist auch nicht mein problem . das mit dem grillen sagte ich übrigens nur da ich mir schon gedacht hab das das eine ausrede war um sich der diskussion vorerst zu entziehen.



wenn ich eins nicht nötig habe, dann ausreden in einem internetforum zu benutzen. aber du wirst das ja sicher besser wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe deine Argumente schon mehrmals entkräftet. Darauf gehst du aber nie ein ...


----------



## Moagim (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Amazon.de und Amazon.com sind 2 unterschiedliche Unternehmen.



Äh nein da liegst du leider falsch.
Amazon.de ist eine Tochterfirma von Amazon.com

guckst du hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon.com

Es ist somit eine Firma bei der die Aufsicht/das letzte Wort/die RICHTLINE von Amazon.com kommt.
Somit ist eine Aussage von Amazon.com immer "richtiger" als von amazon.de


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> wenn ich eins nicht nötig habe, dann ausreden in einem internetforum zu benutzen. aber du wirst das ja sicher besser wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aha ist "entkräftet" das neue synonym für "sinnverändernt neu interpretiert"?
und wie moagim schon sagte ist amazon.com das hauptunternehmen den sich amazon.de unterordnet. wie man überhaupt auf die idee kommt das das zwei verschiedene unternehmen sein sollen versteh ich beim besten willen nicht.


----------



## nalcarya (29. März 2008)

Warum schaut eigentlich keiner auf die offizielle Seite? Da steht doch klipp und klar, ganz eindeutig dass die PO *ein Teil* der CE und ein Bonus für deren Vorbesteller sein soll.
Den Informationen vertraue ich mal mehr als allem was irgendwelche Shops denn nun anbieten.

http://www.war-europe.com/#/event/?lang=de

Einfach mal ein bisschen scrollen und lesen was da so steht. Warum die Händler, inklusive amazon, das immer noch so anbieten entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber ich glaube kaum das dem noch lange so sein wird.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Warum schaut eigentlich keiner auf die offizielle Seite? Da steht doch klipp und klar, ganz eindeutig dass die PO *ein Teil* der CE und ein Bonus für deren Vorbesteller sein soll.
> Den Informationen vertraue ich mal mehr als allem was irgendwelche Shops denn nun anbieten.
> 
> http://www.war-europe.com/#/event/?lang=de
> ...


das problem bei dieser argumentation ist ja das scark dieses argument nicht akzeptiert da es ihm anscheinend nicht seriös genug ist und lieber auf amazon.de angaben vertraut weil amazon ja noch nie irgendwelche fehler gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (29. März 2008)

Ich wollt's nur als bisher unabhängige Beobachterin nochmal einwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (29. März 2008)

> Also. Ich werd mich bemühen, sachlich zu bleiben, wobei das schwer fällt, denn ich finde es eine Frechheit dass amazon die PO einzeln anbietet. Es war von vornherein klar, die wirds nur mit der CE geben. Allerdings muss ich dir in einem Punkt widersprechen: Die CE's werden nicht erst zu release verschickt, sonst würde ja der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg keinen Sinn machen!



Halte mal bitte den Ball flach, du weißt doch garnicht wie die rechtliche Seite eines solchen Bundles aussieht. Amazon hatte schon Ärger bekommen, als sie die PS3 und die PSP zusammen verkauften, also bitte sachlich bleiben. Ich finde es auch ok, wenn man für 10 Euro die Beta testen, es ist ja auch Arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (29. März 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Halte mal bitte den Ball flach, du weißt doch garnicht wie die rechtliche Seite eines solchen Bundles aussieht. Amazon hatte schon Ärger bekommen, als sie die PS3 und die PSP zusammen verkauften, also bitte sachlich bleiben. Ich finde es auch ok, wenn man für 10 Euro die Beta testen, es ist ja auch Arbeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es ist ja gar kein bundle(zumindest nicht im eigentlichen sinne) nur bietet amazon die artikel so an , dass man leicht denken kann das es halt einzelne produkte sind , was sie de facto nicht sein sollten.


----------



## skunkie (29. März 2008)

> es ist ja gar kein bundle(zumindest nicht im eigentlichen sinne) nur bietet amazon die artikel so an , dass man leicht denken kann das es halt einzelne produkte sind , was sie de facto nicht sein sollten.



Wir wissen doch nicht, was hinter den Kulissen abläuft, vielleicht wird hier einfach nur eine Beta verkauft, denn 55000 Exemplare wären doch schon bestimmt weg.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (29. März 2008)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass die Diskussion sich im Kreis dreht? Macht mal ne Pause, wartet ab bis was Neues zu hören ist und erhitzt nicht eure Gemüter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Ich vertrete immer noch die Meinung, dass das ein gewolltes Marketinginstrument ist und dass es die PO wesentlich öfter als 55.000 mal gibt. Das ist aber nur eine Mutmaßung.




Ich finde die Theorie im Grunde nicht uninteressant.
Man stelle sich zB das Szenario vor, daß, was ich wegen der NDA natürlich jetzt nur mutmaßen kann, die bisherige Beta-Phase noch nicht überzeugen konnte, noch noch vieles unausgereift ist und kritisiert wird (vllt ggf daher auch erneute Verschiebung).
Das Game wird weiter verbessert und gleichzeitig aber um wegen der erneuten Verschiebung pot. Spieler nicht zu verprellen und/oder neue Interessenten zu gewinnen, wird damit geködert, daß man durch ein "Schlupfloch" in die Beta kann, was natürlich, sieht man ja hier auf den Boards, einen ungemeinen erneuten Ansturm auslöst. 

Was mich nur an meiner eigenen Hypothese stört, ist halt, daß sie es in diesem Sinnen, mit einer Ce Pre-Order eigentlich unnötig verkompliziert hätten. Und natürlich damit rechnen müss(t)en, daß sich die CE Käufer geprellt vorkommen.

War ja auch nur eine Idee meinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Ja ich weiß ich wiederhole mich (eine Seite vorher)

Die jenigen die einen "Betazugang" gekauft haben müssen wohl kaum darum fürchten, warum auch?
Mythic wollte 55000 weitere Betatester zulassen, nicht mehr. Es ist immer noch Betastand des Spiels, sie wollen keine 1000000..... zusätzlichen Tester/Spieler auf den Betaservern, dann hätten sich nämlich gleich eine Beta für allle Interessenten gemacht. Die hätten sie sich theoretisch auch bezahlen lassen können.
Sie haben jetzt/werden beim Box Ausverkauf ihre zusätzlichen Leute haben. Da kommt keine großartige Rückrufaktion und Neuvergabe.

die zusätzlichen Betaplätze waren fest eingeplant (Serverbelastungstest) 
Ich bin nicht in der Closed Beta und wenn ich es wäre dürft ich darüber eh nichts sagen, aber normalerweise stehen in einer Beta prinzipell nicht gerade viele Server zur Verfügung. Habe bisher nur an 2 teilgenommen.
Es wäre jetzt ziemlich wiedersinnig gleich 3x soviele Betazugänge rauszugeben.
Ich betrachte die 55000 jetzt mal als die letzte Welle der Beta Keys (dürfte damit auch die größte sein) Sie machen ihre Server damit voll, aber überlasten sie nicht.

Das nennt man kalkuliertes Risiko. Sie sehen das über 600000 Anträge bestehen in die Beta geladen zu wären.
Sie geben praktisch jdem 11ten die Chance reinzukommen WENN er vorbestellt. ( So wars gedacht)
Bei der großen Fangemeinde an Table Top Spielern Europaweit ist eine CE auch sicher sehr gefragt.
Aus Herstellersicht ist allein das schon ein wunderbares Geschäft.
Momentan bleiben sie halt auf mehr CE sitzen als eingeplant war(denn die werden sie nachträglich sowiso verkaufen können), für ihre Betaplätze kann es ihnen aber eigentlich egal sein.


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Momentan bleiben sie halt auf mehr CE sitzen als eingeplant war(denn die werden sie nachträglich sowiso verkaufen können), für ihre Betaplätze kann es ihnen aber eigentlich egal sein.



Damit hast Du natürlich prinzipiell recht.
Ich hab ja schon an anderer Stelle gesagt, daß ich kein Problem damit habe, wenn man in die Beta möchte und auch bereits ist dafür einen kleinen Kostenbeitrag zu leisten.

Nur dann wäre es ggf eine Überlegung wert, den CE Käufern einen "Entschädigungsbonus"-Bonus oder so zu spendieren, denn schließlich ändert die oben zitierte Tatsäche nichts daran, daß es ursprünglich ein Goody für die CE Käufer war.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Damit hast Du natürlich prinzipiell recht.
> Ich hab ja schon an anderer Stelle gesagt, daß ich kein Problem damit habe, wenn man in die Beta möchte und auch bereits ist dafür einen kleinen Kostenbeitrag zu leisten.
> 
> Nur dann wäre es ggf eine Überlegung wert, den CE Käufern einen "Entschädigungsbonus"-Bonus oder so zu spendieren, denn schließlich ändert die oben zitierte Tatsäche nichts daran, daß es ursprünglich ein Goody für die CE Käufer war.


ein vorschlag für diese wiedergutmachung wär, den vorbestellern das jeweils andere item der vorbestellerbox auch zu geben


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

(Habe beides bestellt)

Hätte ich die CE im Laden gekauft (das wird später gehen weil welche übig sind) hätte ich nur 1 Ring nicht bekommen (wertlos nach ein paar Tagen) die frühere Teilname auf den Live Servern (völlig egal nach 1-2 Monaten) und die verlorene Teilname an der Beta (reiner Verlust an vozeitiger Spielerfahrung)

Ich würde fast wetten das die Ringe so in der Art funktionieren: (rein erfundene Werte)zusätzlich 200dmg klar toll in T1 wo alle nur 500 Lebenspunkte haben. In T2 haben dann alle mal mindestens 2000Lebenspunkte und du kannst den Ring vergessen.
also nichts was jetzt wirklich enorm wichtig ist oder einen riesigen Vorteil verschafft.

Ich fühle mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht benachteiligt/ von den "Falschbestellern" übervorteilt.
Ich habe mit der CE einfach Sachen die ich nicht nach kurzer Zeit nie wieder verwende.


Die Leute die nur die BOX haben ärgern sich dann im nachhinein vll. mehr weil sie zwar vorzeitig auf die Live Server kommen, aber sobald der Release kommt können sie die erspielten chars alle wegwerfen.
Es wird sicher noch irgend ein Code mit der CE geliefert werden den man eingeben muss um die mit der Box erspielten Sachen über den Release hinaus nutzen zu können.
Darum steht da auch diese Pre Order funktioniert nur mit der CE.


----------



## Nevad (30. März 2008)

Ähm Leute..
Wurde erwähnt,dass Amazon.com sagt,dass die Collectors Edition am 7. Oktober released wird?!


Availability: This item will be released on October 7, 2008. Pre-order now!

Link


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Wurde noch nicht erwähnt.
Wobei der Händler viel erzählt wenn der Tag lang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Informationen die erst Mythic/GOA kommen glaube ich eher als wenn der Händler etwas sagt.
Auserdem ist das "in etwa" das Datum das bereits in Paris angekündigt wurde.
3 Quartal 2008  = July August  September
Wenn Amazon jetzt 7 Oktober schreibt geben sie halt noch eine "Sicherheitsspanne" von einer Woche drauf.
Solang nichts vom Hersteller/Publisher kommt ist das nicht alzu ernst zu nehmen,


----------



## Nevad (30. März 2008)

Hier hab ich auch noch etwas zum "angeblichen" Start der PreOrder-Beta gefunden: http://www.videogamer.com/news/28-03-2008-7888.html


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich eigentlich überhaupt nicht benachteiligt/ von den "Falschbestellern" übervorteilt.
> Ich habe mit der CE einfach Sachen die ich nicht nach kurzer Zeit nie wieder verwende.



Das war jetzt auch mehr so rein ums Prinzip:
Etwas das als Dankeschön an eine bestimmte Käufergruppe gerichtet war, ist nun der Allgemeinheit zugänglich. Ergo wurden die bestimmte Käufergruppe um ihr Dankeschön gebracht.
Jetzt ganz knallhart trocken formuliert.

Ich hab die CE natürlich auch wegen ihres Inhaltes gebestellt und nicht wegen dem Beta-Zugang durch die PO (zumal ich n Closed Beta-Key hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Der Head Start finde ich, ist trotzdem eine nette drein gabe, den ich problemlos werde nutzen können.
Wie sinnvoll die 3 Bonus-Items sein werden, bleibt wie Du schon sagtest abzuwarten.

Wer letztlich mit mir in der Open Beta spielt ist mir so gesehen eh quasi egal, weil ich 99,9% davon wahrscheinlich eh nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Naja wie du schon sagst es ist "angeblich"   summer ist keine Datumsangabe sondern nur die heißeste Zeit im Jahr^^
Schwammige Formulierungen sind das Herz und die Seele der Interpretation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@lion sogesehen verliere ich das kleine Dankeschön(als Vorteil) das mich als CE Besteller absolut gar nichts kostet, den "halb" Besteller 10€ kostet und auserdem kann er wie schon gennant den früheren Spieleinstieg vermutlich auch vergessen (weil sie ihn beim Release abwürgen)

Das "große" Dankeschön also die Boni der CE habe nur ich.
Allein wenn ich mir das vor Augen führe.....soll er doch seine kleine Box haben, das tut mir nicht weh und ich will dafür auch keinen "Vorteilersatz" *hust* blödes Wort *hust*


----------



## Nevad (30. März 2008)

Absolut richtig,so denke ich mir das nämlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shifty89 (30. März 2008)

Also ich persönlich habe mir die CE + PO im Bundle auf Amazon.de vorbestellt und halte die PO auch schon in meinen Händen. Da beides eine Bestellnummer ist, geh ich davon aus, dass ich auch beides bekomme.

Aber back to topic (oder auch nicht ^^)

Ich werde ganz einfach folgendes tun:

1. Warten bis auf der HP das Datum veröffentlicht wird wo man auf der Offiziellen HP seinen PO-Beta-Key eingeben kann und werde diesen dann auch eingeben:

_Zitate von war-europe.com:
Die drei folgenden Vorteile werdet ihr bald in Anspruch nehmen können. An dem entsprechenden Abschnitt der Webseite wird zurzeit noch gearbeitet.
Haltet Ausschau nach den Aktivierungsterminen und weiteren Information, die wir auf unserer Webseite veröffentlichen werden._

Und wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe bei einem Link von einem anderen User vor mir, wird dies ab nächster Woche möglich sein.

2. Warte zugleich auf einen der nächsten Newsletter, da offiziell gesagt wurde, dort wird der PO-Termin für den Start der Beta genannt.

_Finde den Text dazu leider nicht mehr, es wurde aber im Englischen How-To für die PO-Key eingabe erwähnt. (Siehe 1. auf Deutsch)_

3. Zocke gemütlich meine PO und anschließend das richtige Spiel!

Zitat: Waaaagh!!!!


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Shifty89 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe bei einem Link von einem anderen User vor mir, wird dies ab nächster Woche möglich sein.
> 
> 2. Warte zugleich auf einen der nächsten Newsletter, da offiziell gesagt wurde, dort wird der PO-Termin genannt.



Wiederspricht sich jetzt irgendwie^^  der nächste Newsletter kommt ende April, der für März ist schon raus.
Also wenn offiziell erst im NL stehen soll wie damit zu verfahren ist kann es unmöglich nächste Woche sein.


----------



## Shifty89 (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wiederspricht sich jetzt irgendwie^^  der nächste Newsletter kommt ende April, der für März ist schon raus.
> Also wenn offiziell erst im NL stehen soll wie damit zu verfahren ist kann es unmöglich nächste Woche sein.



Mit dem ersten Satz mein ich das Datum für die Key-Eingabe. Mit dem zweiten Satz das Datum zum START der Beta...

Evtl. etwas undeutlich geschrieben, ich änder es gleich mal ^^


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Hm glaube trotzdem nicht das das so stimmt, falls die Open Beta wirklich so früh startet wären das an die 6 Monate (bis zum Herbstrelease) also Start Mai--->-Juni--->July---->August---->September vll. noch Oktober

Die Verschiebung auf das 3 Quartal hätte dann nicht wirklich Sinn gemacht.
In der Open Beta wird das Spiel schon weitestgehend fertig sein (das scheint es derzeit aber nicht zu sein, deswegen ja die Verschiebung)

Auserdem soll vor der Open Beta noch die Gildenbeta anlaufen....


----------



## Shifty89 (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hm glaube trotzdem nicht das das so stimmt, falls die Open Beta wirklich so früh startet wären das an die 6 Monate (bis zum Herbstrelease) also Start Mai--->-Juni--->July---->August---->September vll. noch Oktober
> 
> Die Verschiebung auf das 3 Quartal hätte dann nicht wirklich Sinn gemacht.
> In der Open Beta wird das Spiel schon weitestgehend fertig sein (das scheint es derzeit aber nicht zu sein, deswegen ja die Verschiebung)
> ...



Also falls dies auf meinen Beitrag bezogen ist, ich sprach lediglich von der Bekanntgabe der Daten (oder Datums, ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und nich von dem Start selbst. ^^
Ich schreib ja gern etwas anderst, aber das dachte ich sei eindeutig zu lesen xD

Wenn man seinen key auf der HP eingibt, heißt es ja nur, dass man dann bescheid bekommt, wenn die Beta startet, nicht aber, dass sie die nächsten Wochen auch tatsächlich startet. Kann auchs ein, dass man seinen Key eingibt für die PO-Beta, es kommt bei de Entwicklung was zwischen, und wir müssen nochma 3 Monate warten bis zur PO-Beta ^^


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Ich hatte es schon so verstanden wie es gemeint war (Termin und nicht Startschuss) aber bisher haben sie bei den Releaseverschiebungen auch erst kurz vor ablauf des Termins eine erneute Verschiebung bekannt gegeben. Warum sollten sie im nächsten NL schon sagen am Tag XY wird die Open Beta starten....würden sich doch nur selbst unter Druck setzen und garantieren könnten sie es letztendlich sowiso nicht.


----------



## Shifty89 (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schon so verstanden wie es gemeint war (Termin und nicht Startschuss) aber bisher haben sie bei den Releaseverschiebungen auch erst kurz vor ablauf des Termins eine erneute Verschiebung bekannt gegeben. Warum sollten sie im nächsten NL schon sagen am Tag XY wird die Open Beta starten....würden sich doch nur selbst unter Druck setzen und garantieren könnten sie es letztendlich sowiso nicht.



Ach das meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dachte mir schon, dass das evtl. Probs bereitet... Ich schieb "eine der nächsten" also nicht zwanghaft der nächste... :-p

Ich geh nu erst ma penne, kann gut sein, dass ich hier so ein Stuss versteh, weil es schon recht spät ist. Sry... Ist ja immerhin schon gefälschte 3:32... gn8 ^^


----------



## Sin (30. März 2008)

Shifty89 schrieb:


> Ach das meinst du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheiss Sommerzeit, mir wurd damit offiziell ne Stunde Schlaf geraubt :-( (als ob ich früher ins Bett gehen würde :-P)


----------



## splen (30. März 2008)

Hier mal grob meine Theorie, wie das mit Pre-Order usw. laufen wird. Basiert in erster Linie drauf, wie das schon bei anderen Spielen gelaufen ist und wie das Amazon bisher abgewickelt hat.

Ich hab das Pre-Order-Paket noch nicht, also kann ich in Details nur vermuten. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass in der Packung ein Key für die Open Beta drin ist, mit dem man den eigenen Account für eben diese freischalten kann.

Wenn die Open Beta vorbei ist, wird irgendwann der Startschuss für die Leute gegeben, die über die Vorbestellung einen Headstart bekommen, dazu gibts dann in der Packung nen extra Key, mit dem man den Account upgraden kann. Der Account wird dann bis in die ersten Tage der Release-Phase gültig sein.

Bei Release erhält man dann die Collector's Edition, die dann den Key enthält um den Account quasi zu nem vollwertigen zu machen.

Sollte man nun nur der Pre-Order bestellt haben, gehe ich davon aus,d ass eben der letzte Schritt nicht durchgeführt werden kann, weil eben der Key der normalen Spielversion nicht zum Upgrade eines Pre-Order-Accounts verwendet werden kann.

So in der Art lief es bisher auch bei Tabula-Rasa und bei Herr der Ringe. Zumindest was die Lieferung der Packs und Vollversionen anging. Wenn auf der Pre-Order draufsteht, dass diese nur in Verbindung mit einer Collector's Edition funktioniert, dann wird das wohl so sein. Letzten Endes find ich das auch voll ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich hab ich  PO+CE bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tegatana (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Informationen die erst Mythic/GOA kommen glaube ich eher als wenn der Händler etwas sagt.
> Auserdem ist das "in etwa" das Datum das bereits in Paris angekündigt wurde.
> 3 Quartal 2008  = July August  September



Ich frage mich warum so viele glauben der Release wurde auf das 3.Quartal verschoben....
Es wurde gesagt Herbst und nicht 3.Quartal, die Monate des dritten Quartals fallen nach meinem Kalender in den Sommer, der Herbst aber geht bis in den Dezember :-)
Hätte man das dritte Quartal gemeint, hätte man das 3.Quartal auch in der Ankündigung erwähnt und nicht unspezifisch "Herbst" gesagt!


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Momentan bleiben sie halt auf mehr CE sitzen als eingeplant war(denn die werden sie nachträglich sowiso verkaufen können), für ihre Betaplätze kann es ihnen aber eigentlich egal sein.



Das ist aber nur eine Möglichkeit, wenn deine Vermutungen stimmen. Anderseits würden sie NICHT auf einigen mehr CEs sitzen bleiben, wenn sie mehr POs anbieten, als es CEs gibt. Und als Gegenargummente kann man jetz auch nicht ihre eigene Aussage verwenden, denn es wär ja blöd von ihnen etwas anderes zu behaupten, oder ? Vieleicht haben sie doch etwas mehr plätze, als sich hier einige vermuten.


----------



## Sagardo (30. März 2008)

Naja wer den Fehler von Amazon ausgenutzt hat und bereit ist 10 Euro für eine Beta zu bezahlen, naja der soll es halt machen. Ich finde das Geldverschwendung, da man ja auch hätte warten können, bis die normale version mit PO kommt um sich die 10 Euro zu sparen.Wer jetzt sagt "Aber ich kann das Spiel dann antesten" dem kann ich nur sagen, dass es wahrscheinlich so oder so Testtversionen geben wird, entweder in vorm von Freundekeys beim kauf des Spiels oder in vorm von trial auf der Website.Folglich muss man nicht neidisch auf sie sein, sondern eher fragen ob sie da nicht gerade ein mieses Geschäft gemacht haben.

Also habt viel Spass mit einer "extra" Leistung die ihr hättet auch umsonat haben können.


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Naja wer den Fehler von Amazon *ausgenutzt hat* und bereit ist 10 Euro für eine Beta zu bezahlen...



Jetzt ist der Kunde der Betrüger, muhaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So kann man auch Probleme lösen. Es kommt hier also so einer an und meint zu wissen, warum ich die PO bestellt habe. Wie Arogant. Ich glaub wenn du nur einen Schritt aus deiner Welt gehen würdest und dich umsiehst, würdest du merken, welche Gründe es alles gibt, sich das Ding einzeln zu bestellen. Aber so tief reinzudenken liegt ja nicht im Interesse einiger :-7 Auch wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass du dazu in der Lage bist.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Anderseits würden sie NICHT auf einigen mehr CEs sitzen bleiben, wenn sie mehr POs anbieten, als es CEs gibt. Und als Gegenargummente kann man jetz auch nicht ihre eigene Aussage verwenden, denn es wär ja blöd von ihnen etwas anderes zu behaupten, oder ? Vieleicht haben sie doch etwas mehr plätze, als sich hier einige vermuten.



Reine Verschwörungstheorie, sie haben es überhaupt nicht nötig irgendetwas zu "tarnen". Wenn sie Betaplätze verkaufen wollten würden sie das auch ganz offizel tun können.

Als Gegenargument kann man nicht ihre eigene Aussage verwenden.....ich bitte dich *lach* wenn du sagst das die Aussage auf der Box herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vorbestellung der CE NICHT gültig ist, dann willst du einfach zwanghaft einen großen Betrugsskandal seitens des Herstellers sehen.
Warum ist es denn so schwer zu verstehen das aufgrund von Falschinformationen/nicht richtig lesen der Händler etwas falsch gemacht hat.
Dummheit ist einfach häufiger als Hinterlist.

Bitte jetzt nicht wieder das Argument "Aber es steht doch immer noch so im Angebot"
Wenn sie nicht in der Lage waren es richtig reinzustellen ist auch nicht zu erwarten das sie es richtig stellen.

Geht nicht davon aus das die jetzt furchtbare Angst vor dem Hersteller haben weil der sie verklagt.
Mythic bekommt seine zusätzlichen Betatester und kann letztendlich auch seine CEs verkaufen
Amazon konnte sowohl Box als auch später die CEs absetzen.
Die haben hier keinen Verlust. Das sind Gewinn orientierte Unternehmen selbst wenn ihnen dadurch ein Imageschaden entsteht wird nicht geklagt....der Streitwert um den es geht ist geringer als die ganzen Prozesskosten wenn sich 2 große Unternehmen vor Gericht zerren.

@splen
*zustimm*


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Kunde der Betrüger, muhaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso eigentlich nicht?
Also ist zwar sehr sehr drastisch formuliert, aber wenn ich mal genauer darüber nachdenke, dann könnte man es in gewisser Weise tatsächlich eine Form von Betrug nennen.

Das Ding heißt Vorbesteller-Box (Collector's Edition), und da kann mir nur schwer einer weiß machen, daß er "komplett unschuldig" ist, weil er bei diesem Namen nicht einmal auf die Idee gekommen ist, daß es sich wohlmöglich nicht um ein im Einzelhandel käuflich erwerbliches Produkt handelt.

Fehler im System hin oder her, man hätte es sich ja trotzdem nicht bestellen müssen, wenn man kulant genug wäre und gesagt hätte, daß das irgendwas nicht richtig sein kann und das irgendwie mit der CE zusammenhängen muß.

Wenn man es sich trotzdem bestellt, wohlwissend, daß dort irgendwas wohlmöglich nicht richtig ist, dann wäre es im Grunde schon irgendwie eine gewisse Form von Betrug. Wenn auch eher auf "moralischer Ebene", weil das System diese Möglichkeit ja zugelassen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (30. März 2008)

Also ich habe gestern noch eine PO-CE-Box bekommen können. Nun sollten sie in Hamburg endgültig ausverkauft sein und laut Aussage im Laden werden auch keine mehr nachkommen. Nicht schleicht so als Headstart.
Naja.... aber zur Problematik.
Die PO-Box bekam man nur in Verbindung mit einer Anzahlung zur CE und dass man sich namentlich mit Telefonnummer dafür registrieren lies.
Verfahren wird dann so sein:
Betazugang
Chars gelöscht
Headstart von ein paar Tagen
Erhalt der CE
Release
Umwandlung der Headstart-Chars in einen CE-Account

Also recht einfach und nicht schwer verständlich.
Die Leute, die halt die Preorder nur haben werden, die werden einfach nicht ihre Chars mitnehmen und umwandeln können.


----------



## Sagardo (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Kunde der Betrüger, muhaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja nach meiner Ansicht wurde der Kunde aufgeklärt und kann nun beastimmt (in Deutschland so üblich) von dem Kauf zurücktreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mir scheint es ja mehr so zu sein, als wenn die masse jetzt darauf besteht , dass der Fehler von Amazon ihnen jetzt ein Vorteil bringt.
Da kenne ich in meinem Rechtsystem die Aussage "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" und da hier sehr viele nicht einsehen, dass sie vom Kauf zurücktreten kann ich für mich sagen , "selbst schuld" es gibt ein sehr gutes System in Deutschland von dem unrechtmäßigen Kauf zurückzutreten, also sollte man es auch nutzen.
Ich für meinen Teil brauche die PO eigentlich nicht, da ich in der Beta bin.
Also ist diese Sache für mich sogar eine Zugabe die ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen werde^^ folglich für mich in meiner kleinen Welt auch nicht nachzuvollziehen.

Aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich ob ich jetzt 10 Euro bezahle, mir das Spiel gefällt und ich dann wieder 45 oder 50 Euro bezahle oder ich bestelle es etwas später (noch vor der open Beta) mit dem normalen Spiel zusammen für "nur" 45 oder 50 zusammen (habe da übrigens keinen nachteil den jetzigen Käufern gegenüber) oder ich warte bis das Spiel released ist und schaue es mir dann vollkommen umsonst an.

also für mich ist klar wer in den Beispielen der Verlierer ist, aber behaltet eure PO und freut euch darüber 10 Euro in den Wind geblasen zu haben.
Wenn Mythic Amazon eins auswischen möchte für den Fehler schicken sie einfach einen zusätzlichen Code an alle CE vorbesteller und die only PO sehen ganz dumm aus und müssen zusehen , dass sie von Amazon ihr Geld wiederbekommen (viel Glück)

ich denke allerdings das dort wiedermal Mythic bzw. GOA für den Fehler anderer herhalten wird und sie selbst für diese PO Leute etwas machen werden.


----------



## AKPUNK (30. März 2008)

Für alle die denken das sie keinen weiteren Kosten bekomen da sie nur die PO bei Amazon bestell haben:

Wichtiger Hinweis: Dieser Artikel ist die Vorbesteller-Box zur separat erhältlichen Collector's Edtion von Warhammer Online. Das Spiel selbst ist in dieser Box *nicht* enthalten. Mit den in dieser Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen und erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel. Wenn Sie Collector's Edtion und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot auf 1x pro Kunde begrenzt ist. Bei *Einzelbestellung* der *Pre-Order-Packs* wird Ihnen der *volle Preis berechnet* - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!


Das müsste doch jetzt reichen


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

AKPUNK schrieb:


> Wenn Sie Collector's Edtion und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot auf 1x pro Kunde begrenzt ist. Bei *Einzelbestellung* der *Pre-Order-Packs* wird Ihnen der *volle Preis berechnet* - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!
> Das müsste doch jetzt reichen



Ja diesen Satz hatte ich auch schonmal zitiert, nur bezieht sich halt wahrscheinlich ausschließlich auf den Satz darüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PO/CE-Bundle = 80&#8364;€

PO + CE = 10&#8364; + 80&#8364;€

Es wird nirgendswo erwähnt/hingewiesen, daß man sich damit irgendwie verpflichet die CE zu kaufen.
Sie weisen lediglich daraufhin, daß man die CE haben muß und die Boni nutzen zu können und daß man sich diese 10&#8364; nicht mehr anrechnen lassen kann, wenn man sich nicht direkt das Bundle bestellt.

Vllt hat Amazon nicht mal selber damit gerechnt, daß diese Art des "Angbotes" Kunden dazu verleitet, einfach nur die PO zu bestellen, weil sie in die Beta wollen.
Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich auch via Amazon die CE bestellt, und meinte, daß sie gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist, sich nur die PO zu bestellen, weil sie ja zur CE gehört. 
Vllt hat Amazon leichtfertig ähnlich gedacht.


----------



## tehhoff (30. März 2008)

AKPUNK schrieb:


> Für alle die denken das sie keinen weiteren Kosten bekomen da sie nur die PO bei Amazon bestell haben:
> 
> Wichtiger Hinweis: Dieser Artikel ist die Vorbesteller-Box zur separat erhältlichen Collector's Edtion von Warhammer Online. Das Spiel selbst ist in dieser Box *nicht* enthalten. Mit den in dieser Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen und erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel. Wenn Sie Collector's Edtion und Vorbesteller-Box zusammen bestellen, erhalten Sie die Vorbesteller-Box gratis - Sie bezahlen lediglich die Versandkosten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot auf 1x pro Kunde begrenzt ist. Bei *Einzelbestellung* der *Pre-Order-Packs* wird Ihnen der *volle Preis berechnet* - eine Anrechnung im Nachhinein ist leider nicht möglich!
> Das müsste doch jetzt reichen



So what?
Es wird der *volle Preis* der *Preorder* berechnet, welchen du dir im *nachhinein* nicht mehr auf die *CE* anrechnen lassen kannst. 
NUR wenn du CE und PO zusammen bestellst erhälst du sozusagen die PO gratis. 
Wenn du die PO einzeln bestellst zahlst du den vollen Preis der PO, der nicht mehr anrechenbar ist, sowie die Versandkosten.
Was anderes steht da nicht.

Falls du gemeint hast, dass man die CE kaufen *muss* wenn man die PO bestellt hat - das trifft nicht zu.
Falls nicht hab ich dich falsch verstanden :]


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Jup sie sind ja auch nicht verpflichtet dir zu sagen:
Dies ist ein Onlinespiel welches derzeit noch nicht auf dem Markt ist (Da schreibt man Vorbestellung)
Wir verlangen nicht das ihr in 6 Monaten die CE auch wirklich kauft, sobald sie raus ist. (Da schreibt man separat erhältlich)
Sie schreiben darauf das dies die Pre Order BOX zur CE ist.....da lesen viele nur den BETAZUGANG, sie haben also durchaus alles gelesen. Es steht nicht ganz oben das man einen Betazugang bekommt nicht mal fett hervorgehoben. Jetzt von Abzocke/Betrug/Hinterlist zu sprechen ist schon ein wenig dreist^^. Die Box Käufer haben gezielt nur den Betazugang gesucht.

Ich kann mich jetzt gerade nicht entsinnen das es vorher schonmal soetwas gab, also eine extra Dose die ZUR Vorbestellung gehört aber nicht die Vorbestellung IST.
Ich bin nicht allwissend^^ vll. gab es so etwas ja schon einmal aber ansonsten geht man ja eigentlich davon aus/sollte man es als logisch denkender Mensch:
Da steht etwas von Vorbestellen.....die Box kommt aber sofort....ich habe aber doch etwas vorbestellt....da fehlt also noch was.

@tehhoff
Ja genau es steht nicht da das du musst, tust du es aber nicht funktioniert nicht alles so wie es ursprünglich vom Hersteller gedacht war.
Der Hersteller hatte es sich so gedacht das man beides bestellt, dafür den Bonus bekommt. Das Recht auf Stornierung wäre trotzdem gegeben gewesen.
Den Bonus zu bestellen aber nicht das Produkt, war nicht angedacht.

Das macht jetzt unterm Strich nicht mal den großen Unterschied.
Bei der angedachten Methode hätten alle "Betakäufer" beides bestellt und dann storniert
Jetzt wurde einfach nur die Box bestellt.
(Ist an sich schon ein Planungsfehler)
Am Inhalt der Box erkennt man auch das sich jemand verkalkuliert hat.
Der BOX Inhalt ist nur bis zum Release einsetzbar ein CE Besizer kann seinen früheren Start voll ausnutzen wenn der den Code der CE eingibt und die *hust* tollen *hust* Ringe auch.
So war das auch beabsichtigt

Das es hier eine Lücke im Bestellverfahren aufgrund von möglicher Stornierung gibt, nunja durch den dummen Fehler seitens Amazon wurden die Kunden mit der Nase draufgestoßen das man nicht zwingend beides braucht um in die BETA zu kommen.

Dem CE + Box Käufer kanns egal sein er hat alles bekommen und ist dem Box Käufer immer noch im Vorteil  weil dieser ab Release auf 0 gesetzt wird der CE besitzer aber mit seinen Frühstarterchars weiterspielen darf.

Der Box Käufer kann sich über eine Beta für 10€ freuen
Die zahlen dann nämlich noch drauf, wenn sie das Spiel noch wollen 10€+Kaufpreis = teurer als nur Kaufpreis

Der jenige der die CE im Laden kaufen wird (weil übrig geblieben) freut sich das er doch noch eine CE hat ohne sie am angedachten Termin kaufen zu müssen.

Nur derjenige der Box+ CE wollte und nicht mehr bekommt weil die Boxen weg sind könnte sich aufregen, aber warum sollte er? Wenn er bereit ist die CE für "teuer Geld" zu kaufen ist wohl jemand der keine Schlaflosen Nächte haben wird nur weil er eine Beta verpasst.


----------



## burner2016 (30. März 2008)

Ich hab erst das PO Pack bestellt bei Amazon (schon erhalten) und dannach die CE. Mir werden im nachhinein auch die 10 Euro fürs PO erlassen... einfach nett den Kundenservice fragen.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Lt. Aussage "meines" Juristen-Gurus (Jura-Studium USA und Deutschland, lange Zeit Firmenleiter hier in DE mittlerweile wohnhaft in Rom) ist die Sache für Käufer, die nur die PO gekauft haben, relativ eindeutig. Keine vertragliche Verpflichtung die CE zu kaufen UND kein Betrug (allenfalls "moralischer"). Wenn Amazon und Konsorten das einzeln verkaufen, umgeht man nichts. also alles in Butter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Lt. Aussage "meines" Juristen-Gurus (Jura-Studium USA und Deutschland, lange Zeit Firmenleiter hier in DE mittlerweile wohnhaft in Rom) ist die Sache für Käufer, die nur die PO gekauft haben, relativ eindeutig. Keine vertragliche Verpflichtung die CE zu kaufen UND kein Betrug (allenfalls "moralischer"). Wenn Amazon und Konsorten das einzeln verkaufen, umgeht man nichts. also alles in Butter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich glaube das das keiner wirklich bestreit. mir z.b. ging es allenfalls darum ,dass es moralisch doch schon verwerflich ist und das amazon halt einen fehler gemacht hat. das Fehler ausgenutzt werden ist ja schließlich nichtd as erste mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. März 2008)

Mal kurz klipp und klar: Wenn ich jetzt die CE bestell, hab ich dann nichts falsch gemacht? Krieg ich meinen Betazugang, meine 3 tage vorher zocken und meine zusätzlichen gimmiks?


mehr interessiert mich nicht. Ich geb gern 80€ für das ding aus.


----------



## burner2016 (30. März 2008)

Du musst dir die Preorder-Box  und die CE gleichzeitig bestellen, dann bekommst du die Preorder-Box zugeschickt und hast damit den Betakey (wenn die Beta anfängt kannste dann zocken) und die restlichen  Gimmiks.
Die CE bekommst du dann kurz vor Release zugeschickt.

Kosten: 80 Euro , weil die 10 Euro für die PO Box nicht berechnet werden.


----------



## Vampiry (30. März 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Mal kurz klipp und klar: Wenn ich jetzt die CE bestell, hab ich dann nichts falsch gemacht? Krieg ich meinen Betazugang, meine 3 tage vorher zocken und meine zusätzlichen gimmiks?
> mehr interessiert mich nicht. Ich geb gern 80€ für das ding aus.



Wenn das musst Du das PO und CE Bundle bestellen, sonst hast Du keinen Beta Zugang - da die PO aber auf die CE angerechnet wird, bleibt es bei Deinen 80 Euro.


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. März 2008)

Hab ich gemacht


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Wenn das musst Du das PO und CE Bundle bestellen, *sonst hast Du keinen Beta Zugang * - da die PO aber auf die CE angerechnet wird, bleibt es bei Deinen 80 Euro.



schmarrn


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Any customer who purchased a CE will get everything that they are entitled to

Die Bestellung der CE allein war glaube ich sowiso gar nicht möglich. (Habs aber nicht getestet,weil die Box für mich ja eine kostenlose Dreingabe ist)


----------



## Vampiry (30. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> schmarrn




Warum ?  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.

gefragt und von zitiert wurde ob man mit der CE den Betazugang hat. Und den hat man nicht! 
Wenn man die CE und die Beta will muss man das PO / CE Bundle kaufen. 

Man kann scheinbar auch ohne CE - also nur mit der PO - in die Beta - aber das war hier nicht die Frage zu meiner Antwort.

Ob man die CE einzeln bestellen kann, keine Ahnung, bestell das Bundle und stornier die PO ...   manch einer macht es anders wohl rum


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nicht?
> Also ist zwar sehr sehr drastisch formuliert, aber wenn ich mal genauer darüber nachdenke...



Wenn wir all die Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen, dass es doch nicht wie gesagt PO = CE gibt, dann ist der einzige, der hier Schaden nimmt der Kunde und der jenige, der "unoffiziel" betas verkauft GOA/Mythic.
Ich glaube in der hinsicht ist es doch ne verdammte Frechheit auch noch den Spieß auf den Kunden zu drehen. Das erstens. Zweitens bietet ein Unternehmen etwas an und wenn sie bei der Absprache einen Fehler machen oder gar sowas absichtlich machen (szenarios wurden genannt aber noch nicht bestätigt) dann kannst du nicht einfach hier ankommen und mir erzählen, warum ich das ding gekauft habe und dass ich hier eigendlich leise sein sollte weil ich ja eigendlich hier betrüge.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Warum ?  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> gefragt und von zitiert wurde ob man mit der CE den Betazugang hat. Und den hat man nicht!
> Wenn man die CE und die Beta will muss man das PO / CE Bundle kaufen.
> ...



ok verwechselt. hab gedacht du meinst man kann mit der PO nicht an der Beta teilnehmen.


----------



## Vampiry (30. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> ok verwechselt. hab gedacht du meinst man kann mit der PO nicht an der Beta teilnehmen.



Dafür sollte die PO eigentlich sein - dann passt auch dein "schmarrn" 

Aber ob die tatsächlich "irgentwas" machen mit den POs ohne CE weiss hier niemand also kann es schon fraglich sein.
 Auch wenn ich nicht glaube das die da was machen (können).


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Da kenne ich in meinem Rechtsystem die Aussage "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht




Welche Straffe ? Eigendlich hat der Kunde überhaupt nicht für 1 Artikel auf 10 Seite Quellen zusammenzusuchen, um rauszufinden, dass das Ding, welches Preorder heißt und auch noch getrennt zu kaufen geht, getrennt die Bezeichnung Preorder nicht mehr verdient. Die ist eine Kleinigkeit nicht aufgefallen. Es steht evtl. dass eine annrechnung später nicht mehr möglich ist, es steht aber nichts auf der amazon seite (zumindestens zum Zeipunkt der eröffnung des Verkaufs), dass man den angefangen account und die bonus items verliert, wenn man die CE nicht erwirbt (auch wenn er ein release acc kauft) und das ist ein verdammt wichtiger Punkt. Preorder versteht sich entweder vorbeastellen um bei release gleich losspielen zu können oder vorzeitiger einstieg und bonis, die man natürlich bei release behält (sonst != preorder, sondern = beta). Ohne all dieser Sache ist es KEINE preorder und der käufer ist darüber aufzuklären. Wenn jemmand nun etwas bei Amazon bestellt, dann ist er nicht verpflichtet, Informationen auf anderen Seiten zu sammeln, ansonsten "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"...  Sie können und DÜRFEN nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Kunde bereits alles weis. Daher müssen all die sachen als Information auf der Seite stehen. Wenn man das erworbene nur in der Beta spielt und anschließend verliert, dann ist es keine Preorder sondern eine Beta, die verkauft wird und der Kunde ist darüber zu informieren. Wenn sie 2 zusammenhängende Artikel verkaufen und es möglich machen diese getrennt zu kaufen, dann ist nicht etwa der Kunde der Betrüger oder der jenige, der die Schuld trägt, sondern das Unternehmen. Und hier wird nun diskutiert, ob es nun wirklich nur amazonseitig ein Fehler, oder eine Absicht. Nicht, wer schuld ist, Kunde oder Amazon.


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Es steht evtl. dass eine annrechnung später nicht mehr möglich ist, es steht aber nichts auf der amazon seite (zumindestens zum Zeipunkt der eröffnung des Verkaufs), dass man den angefangen account und die bonus items nicht mehr weiterspielen kann (auch wenn er ein release acc erwirbt) und das ist ein verdammt wichtiger Punkt.



Doch klar steht das dort:


> Mit den in dieser Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen *und erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel*.



Es wird eindeutig darauf hingewiesen daß Dir die Bestellung der PO allein nichts nutzt, wenn Du nicht noch das Spiel bzw. die CE mitbestellst. Weil ja nur diese derzeit angeboten wird.

(Jetzt könnte man auch wieder Wortklauberei betreiben und sagen, daß es ergo auch mit der NE gehen könnte)


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Auweia jetzt wirds wieder ordentlich theoretisch.

Gut Strafe an sich gibts sicher keine das was draufsteht wird jeder erhalten. (Egal was man bestellt hat)

Der Kunde muss natürlich nicht zwingend sich selbst informieren, das muss der Händler aber auch nicht.
Wenn er Kunden an sich binden will und ein gutes Bild abgeben will, sollte er es, zwingt ihn aber keiner.

Preorder ist an sich Selbsterklärend=Vorbestellung. 
Bietet er also einige Boni einer Vorbestllung in Form eine Pre Order Box an ( da steht NICHT Preorder als eigenständiger Begriff) liegt der fehler beim Händler nicht beim Kunden.

nächster Punkt "es steht nicht darauf das man bei release alles verliert". 
Hier muss man etwas trennen der HÄNDLER sagt dies tatsächlich nicht. Der HERSTELLER allerdings durchaus.
Diese Pre Order BOX ist nur in Verbindung mit einer CE nutzbar. 

Hier gilt auch der Grundsatz es ist nur das gültig was draufsteht. Es steht drauf Garantierter Zugang zur offenen Beta, Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg, Zwei Bonus Spielgegenstände. 
Der Hersteller erwähnt mit keinem einzigen Wort das er dem Besitzer der BOX diese Boni auch über den Release hinaus garantiert. Das kann der ein oder andere sich zwar wünschen aber eine Handhabe hat man da nicht.

Bei einem Fehler auf seiten Amazons (unzureichende Information) bei der der Kunde der Leittragende ist kann man nichts von Mythic/GOA verlangen


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

LionTamer schrieb:


> Doch klar steht das dort:
> 
> 
> > Mit den in dieser Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen und *erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel.*
> ...



Nein es steht da nichts davon, dass man diese Vorteile und Zusätze ohne CE verliert, diese also nur mit CE weiterbehalten darf. Dass du das auch noch so ernst meinst. Wo steht das bitte ? Es steht da nichtmal ansatzweise, schon garnicht wie du sagst eindeutig...


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Nagut wenn du auf die Art Argumentieren willst bitte^^

Es steht nicht drauf das man Sie verliert.
Es steht aber auch nicht darauf das du sie behalten kannst.


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nagut wenn du auf die Art Argumentieren willst bitte^^
> 
> Es steht nicht drauf das man Sie verliert.
> Es steht aber auch nicht darauf das du sie behalten kannst.




ahja ?


> *erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel.*


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Ja

Fertiges Spiel= Live Server
Allein wenn sie dich auf die vorzeitig drauf lassen ist dieser Punkt erfüllt.

Von darüber hinaus weiternutzen ist nichts ausgesagt


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Fertiges Spiel= Live Server
> Allein wenn sie dich auf die vorzeitig drauf lassen ist dieser Punkt erfüllt.
> ...




Aber natürlich wird es da gesagt hallo ?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel.*

Ohne CE erhalte ich diese nicht im fertigen Spiel !


----------



## beavis666 (30. März 2008)

mensch kinder. ich komme mir hier ja schon fast vor wie in wow.
es ist schier unglaublich, was manche leute hier für nen aufriss machen wegen soner kleinen pre-order box.
es gibt doch nur 2 möglichkeiten. entweder ihr wollt die CE oder ihr wollt sie nicht. wenn ihr die wollt bestellt sie euch doch und seit in der beta dabei. wollt ihr sie nicht, müsst ihr einfach auf die normale version warten und verpasst dadurch die beta samt vorzeitigem start.

wenn euch das beides nicht gefällt bestellt euch halt für 10€nur die beta und werdet damit glücklich, aber meckert dann bitte nachher nicht rum, wenn ihr bei release wieder bei null anfangen müsst oder sonstwas schiefgeht.

ich denke das jeder normale mensch mit den infos aus dem newsletter und den angaben bei amazon was anfangen kann (bestellt für 80€die CD vor und seit in der beta/frühstart dabei und bekommt 2 items).


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Es wird *eindeutig* darauf hingewiesen daß Dir die Bestellung der PO allein nichts nutzt, wenn Du nicht noch das Spiel bzw. die CE mitbestellst
> Nein es steht da nichts davon, dass man *diese Vorteile und Zusätze ohne CE verliert,* diese also nur mit CE weiterbehalten darf. Dass du das auch noch so ernst meinst. Wo steht das bitte ? Es steht da nichtmal ansatzweise, schon garnicht wie du sagst eindeutig...




Das hier bezieht sich auf die Einzelbestellung der Pre Order BOX

jetzt schreibst du du beziehst dich auf die Boni der CE.... was denn nun


Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen
DIESER Satz steht bei der Einzelbestellung der Box auf Amazon.de
und da wird dir ganz klar nichts davon garantiert das du ohne CE das auch weiter nutzen kannst.
Sie schreiben auf der Box das dir der frühere Zugang auf die Live Server gewährt wird.
Wenn du mir die Stelle auf der Box nennen kannst bei der sie sagen, das man diese Boni auch nach dem Release Termin nutzen kann, bitte tu dies.

Das fertige Spiel ist auf den Live Servern verfügbar sie halten ihren "Vertragsteil" also ein


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

beavis666 schrieb:


> mensch kinder. ich komme mir hier ja schon fast vor wie in wow.



So kannst du gern im WoW Teil dieses Forums einleiten. Wenn man sich von einem kindlichen Verhalten distanzieren möchte, sollte man nicht mit solchen Einleitungen den Schwung hollen.


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das hier bezieht sich auf die Einzelbestellung der Pre Order BOX
> 
> jetzt schreibst du du beziehst dich auf die Boni der CE.... was denn nun


Seite auf Amazon, bei der man die Vorbestellerbox(PO) Einzeln für 9,99&#8364; bestellen kann.


> (9,99&#8364Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack *zur* Collector's Edition. *Inkl.* Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat erhältlich.


Diese PO zu der CE enthällt die besagten Features (für 9,99)

Selbst auf der Verpackung meiner Vorbesteller Box steht:


> Zu den Vorbesteller Prämien gehören:  Garantierter Zugang zur ofenen beta, Vorzeitiger Spieleinstieg, Zwei bonus spielgegenstände.


Nochmal Zitat von Amazon:


> Vorbesteller-Box enthaltenen Keys können Sie an der zur offenen Beta zu Warhammer Online teilnehmen und *erhalten eine Reihe von Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen im fertigen Spiel*




Ob nun auf der Offizielen Seite was anderes behauptet wird interessiert eigendlich keinen, denn wenn man es bei Amazon bestellt, muss es DORT stehen.


----------



## PARAS.ID (30. März 2008)

Gibt es bei Amazon spezielle bundle? Ich hab CE und PO gleichzeitig in einkaufswagen getan und bestellt. 10 euro wurden mir wie versprochn nicht berechnet und nun hoff ich in der beta dabei sein zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Paras du hast alles richtig gemacht, keine Sorge du wirst dabei sein.

Roadricus wie schon gesagt steht da nur das man es im fertigen Spiel erhält, dies ist bereits erfüllt wenn man auf dem Live Server VOR Release ist und dort seine Bonus Items nutzen darf (Somit ist alles was durch die BOX versprochen wurde bereits erfüllt)

Natürlich würde man sich wünschen das man sich an das halten kann was Amazon schreibt. Du hast da aber keinerlei handhabe da Amazon niemals Mythic/GOA dazu zwingen kann das einzuhalten was Amazon auf ihre Seite schreibt.


Ob nun auf der Offizielen Seite was anderes behauptet wird interessiert eigendlich keinen, denn wenn man es bei Amazon bestellt, muss es DORT stehen.

Tja dann ist diesen Leuten nicht zu helfen, das was auf der offiziellen Seite steht interessert keinen aber das was auf inoffiziellen steht (Amazon) das schon? *Herzhaft lach*
Verläst man sich beim Hauskaufauf das Wort des Maklers? Verläst man sich beim Autokauf auf das Wort des Händlers?
Da müss man dann mit Überraschungen rechnen. 
Amazon ist kein Freund und niemandem etwas schuldig


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Roadricus wie schon gesagt steht da nur das man es im fertigen Spiel erhält, dies ist bereits erfüllt wenn man auf dem Live Server VOR Release ist und dort seine Bonus Items nutzen darf (Somit ist alles was durch die BOX versprochen wurde bereits erfüllt)



Das kann man selbst bei besten Wünschen nicht so interpretieren. Es steht auf der Amazon Seite, dass man Privilegien erhält, zu dessen die liste gehört:beta zugang, frühzeitiger einstieg, bonus items. Wenn du die unterschiedlichen Zitate vergleichst, wirst du feststellen, dass die zusätzliche Items nich ein bestandteil des frühzeitigen Einstiegs sind, sondern ein bestandteil der vorteile, die man erhält.


----------



## beavis666 (30. März 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Gibt es bei Amazon spezielle bundle? Ich hab CE und PO gleichzeitig in einkaufswagen getan und bestellt. 10 euro wurden mir wie versprochn nicht berechnet und nun hoff ich in der beta dabei sein zu dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo gibt es. der link wär es gewesen http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000161903 am ende der bestellung werden dann die 9,99 in form eines aktionsgutscheins verrechnet. zahlen tust du sofort die 9,99 den rest dann später wenn die ce kommt


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Das kann man selbst bei besten Wünschen nicht so interpretieren. *Es steht auf der Amazon Seite*, dass man Privilegien erhält, zu dessen die liste gehört:beta zugang, frühzeitiger einstieg, bonus items. Wenn du die unterschiedlichen Zitate vergleichst, wirst du feststellen, dass die zusätzliche Items nich ein bestandteil des frühzeitigen Einstiegs sind, sondern ein bestandteil der vorteile, die man erhält.



Hör doch bitte auf dich an Amazon zu klammern, das was auf den Verpackungen/Zetteln/was auch immer vom Hersteller steht zählt letztendlich. Amazon kann dir theoretisch noch einen Rosa Elefanten versprechen. Wenn der Hersteller nicht bereit ist das zu gewähren was der Händler schreibt, gewährt er es nicht.

und nochmal die Boni der BOX streitet denjenigen niemand ab nur das Recht sie weiterzunutzen beim Release


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das hier bezieht sich auf die Einzelbestellung der Pre Order BOX
> 
> jetzt schreibst du du beziehst dich auf die Boni der CE.... was denn nun
> Spielprivilegien und Bonus-Gegenständen
> ...



Es steht die Aufzählung: 

Frühzeitiger Einstieg (live server steht da nicht, auch vom Fertigen Spiel steht da nix. Das hast du jetz ebend selber hinzugefügt)
Es steht lediglich dass ich beim Fertigen Spiel, diese dinge erhalte.


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Amazon kann dir theoretisch noch einen Rosa Elefanten versprechen. Wenn der Hersteller nicht bereit ist das zu gewähren was der Händler schreibt, gewährt er es nicht.



Wo hast du das her ? Die Artikelbeschreibung muss gewährleistet werden und zwar von dem HÄNDLER, der das Artikel verkauft.
Und in dieser Hinsicht kommen die extremen Mängel, die ich angesprochen habe.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Ist es denn so unverständlich?

Beta =eigene Server

Ende der Beta = Live Server fahren hoch

Live Server laufen= mit dem fertigen Spiel da läuft keine Vor oder Testversion. Man befindet sich also auf dem Server auch so bleiben wird beim Release. (Punkte der Box alle erfüllt)

Einige Tage vergehen= Jetzt kommt der Release bei dem die große Masse auf die Server strömt


Der Elephant war nur ein stark überspitztes Beispiel (soweit sollte Ironie deutlich sein)
Wenn der Händler etwas falsches schreibt muss der Hersteller das falsche noch lange nicht befolgen.

Mann kann sich über Amazon jetzt noch 100 Seiten lang aufregen, an der Tatsache das der Hersteller nur das einhält was er auf sein Produkt schreibt ändert das auch nichts.


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ist es denn so unverständlich?
> 
> Beta =eigene Server
> 
> ...



Das weist du, aber mein Freund Bobby ist neu in diesem Bereich er weis das nicht, er geht auf die Amazon seite und sieht, was angeboten wird. Das ist nicht etwas was "ah so kleinigkeiten muss man doch net schreiben" genannt werden kann. Es muss GANZ klip und klar stehen, dazu muss man keine STORY schreiben: ACHTUNG: Ohne eines CE Keys, können sie die genannte Inhalte nicht im Fertigen Spiel behalten. Das wird aber nicht klargestellt.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Jop das habe ich auch nie bestritten....man wird aber bei einem "inkompletten" Kauf seitens Amazon nichts erhalten (das kann Amazon auch gar nicht, weil sie auf das was der Hersteller zulässt keinen Einfluss haben)

und vom Hersteller auch nicht. Das ist dem herzlich egal wenn ein Händler etwas falsch verkauft hat.

Mag für einige entäuschend/frustrierend sein, aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> ACHTUNG: Ohne eines CE Keys, können sie die genannte Inhalte nicht im Fertigen Spiel behalten. Das wird aber nicht klargestellt.



Es ist die Vorbesteller-Box der Collector's Edition, damit ist doch wohl eindeutig klargestellt, daß sich alles genannte (im Zweifelsfall) auf die CE bezieht.

Warum sollte man für etwas bei einer Vorbestellung werben, daß sich nicht auf das zu beabsichtigende kaufende Produkt, nämlich die Colletor's Edition, bezieht?


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Jop das habe ich auch nie bestritten....man wird aber bei einem "inkompletten" Kauf seitens Amazon nichts erhalten (*1. das kann Amazon auch gar nicht, weil sie auf das was der Hersteller zulässt keinen Einfluss haben*)
> 
> *2. und vom Hersteller auch nicht. Das ist dem herzlich egal wenn ein Händler etwas falsch verkauft hat.*
> 
> Mag für einige entäuschend/frustrierend sein, aber so ist es nunmal.




*1.* Wenn Amazon Artikel ausstelt, dessen Beschreibung aus bereits geklärten Gründen nicht gewährleistet wird, dann kann Amazon sehr wohl was. Da hat dann in dem Fall der Hersteller nichts für.

*2.*Hier gilt das gleiche wie bei 1. Allerdings reskiert hier wiederum der Hersteller Rufeinbüße, wenn er Ignoranz zeigt. Denn schliesslich wird hier sein Produkt verkauft.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hör doch bitte auf dich an Amazon zu klammern, das was auf den Verpackungen/Zetteln/was auch immer vom Hersteller steht zählt letztendlich. Amazon kann dir theoretisch noch einen Rosa Elefanten versprechen. Wenn der Hersteller nicht bereit ist das zu gewähren was der Händler schreibt, gewährt er es nicht.
> 
> und nochmal die Boni der BOX streitet denjenigen niemand ab nur das Recht sie weiterzunutzen beim Release



Etwas, was man erst erfährt, wenn man den Artikel bekommt kann NIE Vertragsbestandteil sein. Wenn Amazon nicht das hält, was sie versprechen, sind sie schadensersatzpflichtig. dies dann allerdings durch zu setzen ist ne Sache, die es einfach nicht Wert ist.

Trotzdem gilt "Einzig und allein die Angaben des Verkäufers sind bindend" ... alles andere ist ABSOLUT egal. Und falls du mir nicht glaubst ... vielleicht glaubst du dem Volljuristen, den ich zu diesem Sachverhalt extra befragt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ich vermute mal, dass man nur die Beta nutzen kann. Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gab es bei anderen Pre Orders ähnliche Sachen (Items und vorzeitiger Einstieg). Die Items werden mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an die CE gebunden sein. Ich denke auch, dass man mit der Pre Order KEINEN vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg haben wird (wobei dies primär davon abhängt, ob die CE vor dem offiziellen Release verschickt wird). Wenn nicht, dann hat man auch vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg. 

Wobei ich denke, dass Mythic spielerfreundlich entscheiden wird, dass der vorzeitige Spieleinstieg nicht an den Key einer CE gebunden sein wird. Also, dass man die Chars auch nach dem offiz. Release noch benutzen kann. Mythic muss schliesslich auch ein wenig damit umgehen, wie das jetzt gelaufen ist.


----------



## Roadricus (30. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> vielleicht glaubst du dem Volljuristen, den ich zu diesem Sachverhalt extra befragt hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/agree
Ich rede btw. auch nicht just ausm Bauch, nur weil ich glaub, dass das so ist.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> /agree
> Ich rede btw. auch nicht just ausm Bauch, nur weil ich glaub, dass das so ist.



Dann hast du aber nicht viel gemeinsam, mit den anderen Diskussionsteilnehmern hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Road  Punkt 1. hast du falsch verstanden

Wenn der Kunde aufgrund von falscher Information seinen BOX Account beim Release nicht weiter nutzen kann bringt es nichts sich an Amazon zu wenden. Der Hersteller verweigert dem Kunden die weitere Nutzung. Amazon kann dir den Acc nicht wiedergeben. (Hoffe das ist klarer)

Punkt 2
Imageverlust. Na und? dann hat er halt einen Imageverlust. Berufsrisiko. Warum sollte das nicht vorkommen dürfen?


Scark

Es ging nicht um den Schadenersatz (abgesehen das es sich kaum lohnt für ein paar verlorene Tage auf den Live Servern und einen Item Ring ein paar € Schadenersatz zu verlangen)
Ein genereller € Schensersatz vom Händler könnte dann durchaus anfallen.

Es geht darum das wenn dir der Händler etwas draufschreibt bzw missverständlich draufschreibt,  dies aber NICHT einhalten KANN weil der Hersteller das einfach so nicht  gewähren will, nun dann kannst du vom Händler nicht verlangen : "Halte das was du gesagt hast"


Ich vermute mal, dass man nur die Beta nutzen kann. Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab gab es bei anderen Pre Orders ähnliche Sachen (Items und vorzeitiger Einstieg). Die Items werden mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an die CE gebunden sein. Ich denke auch, dass man mit der Pre Order KEINEN vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg haben wird (wobei dies primär davon abhängt, ob die CE vor dem offiziellen Release verschickt wird). Wenn nicht, dann hat man auch vorzeitigen Spieleinstieg.

sehe ich genauso nur glaube ich nicht das man es nach Release weiter nutzen kann. (Kommt ansonsten wieder der große Aufschrei ETRUG) 

Ist mir eigentlich aber auch egal ob jetzt die Box Käufer das auch weiternutzen von meiner CE hab ich mehr und länger etwas.
Sollen die Box Käufer doch auch ihren Ring haben und ihren "Zeitvorteil" ( dann ists auf den Live Servern schon ein wenig voller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Aber wie ich schon sagte das hängt jetzt am Hersteller und sich an Amazon zu wenden sich über Amazon aufzuregen bringt 0


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Es geht darum das wenn dir der Händler etwas draufschreibt bzw missverständlich draufschreibt,  dies aber NICHT einhalten KANN weil der Hersteller das einfach so nicht  gewähren will, nun dann kannst du vom Händler nicht verlangen : "Halte das was du gesagt hast"



Im Prinzip ist das ne völlige Theoriediskussion. Ich weiss was du meinst. Amazon kann Mythic nicht zwingen aufgrund "womöglich" falscher Angaben doch den Leuten alle "versprochenen" Sachen möglich zu machen. 

Im Gegensatz dazu hat man dann "eigentlich" nen Anspruch gegenüber Amazon. Der "Schaden" dürfte aber nicht mehr als ein paar lausige Euros betragen. Wie du und ich selbst festgestellt haben verläuft sich das Ganze letztlich im Sande und wir können nur abwarten, was Mythic letzlich draus macht. 

Das einzige, was wohl zweifelsfrei sicher ist: Beta-Zugang gibts auch für PO-Only Besteller ... der Rest ist reine Spekulation und langsam finde ich geht die Diskussion zu sehr ins persönliche über. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass jeder (PO- Besteller und PO/CE-Besteller) an der Beta teilnehmen kann.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig und können diese absolut überflüssige Diskusion über was ist wenn beenden.
Alle die hier schreiben haben scheinbar sowiso beides  BOX und CE.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns ja einig und können diese absolut überflüssige Diskusion über was ist wenn beenden.
> Alle die hier schreiben haben scheinbar sowiso beides  BOX und CE.



ich nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher, dass warhammer online ein super spiel wird, aber ich möchte mich davon erstmal überzeugen. eine Collectors-Edition hab ich bisher nie gekauft. Ich bin da eher derjenige, der sich aufs wesentliche konzentriert (das spiel an sich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knagu (30. März 2008)

Die Ce ist ja auch nur für Fans gedacht also die Leute die sich fürs warhammer Universum interessieren und beschäftigen wie z.b. die Tabeltpo Spieler


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Knagu schrieb:


> Die Ce ist ja auch nur für Fans gedacht also die Leute die sich fürs warhammer Universum interessieren und beschäftigen wie z.b. die Tabeltpo Spieler



Ich interessiere mich prinzipiell auch dafür, aber meistens staubt das Zeug doch nach ner Woche im Regal zu und spätestens ein Monat später ist jeder "positive" Gedanke über die CE verschwunden. Aber bei dem Thema scheiden sich sicher die Geister. Tabletop Spieler sind ja auch ein Völkchen für sich *g*


----------



## Knagu (30. März 2008)

Also ich freu mich auf alles was in der Ce ist neues Mauspad brauch ich soweiso, wat neues zum lesen/gucken is auch dabei und wenn ich die Figur werde ich zur Deko machen oder nach paar Jahren verkaufen


----------



## sTereoType (30. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich prinzipiell auch dafür, aber meistens staubt das Zeug doch nach ner Woche im Regal zu und spätestens ein Monat später ist jeder "positive" Gedanke über die CE verschwunden. Aber bei dem Thema scheiden sich sicher die Geister. Tabletop Spieler sind ja auch ein Völkchen für sich *g*


für viele spieler ist halt das gefühl was greifbares mit dem kauf zu bekommen wichtig. so eine dvd ist doch halt immer ziemlich unpersönlich, wenn man nun noch etwas dazu kriegt (artwork etc) wirkt es gleich viel persönlicher. aus dem selben grund kauf ich mir auch noch pc-zeitschrift. die infos krieg ich locker im i-net 5 mal besser ausgeführt als in jeder zeitung, aber ich habe mit der zeitung etwas in der hand. mal abgesehen davon das ich im badezimmer keinen pc hab^^


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Bin eigentlich Fantasy Liebhaber, schon immer begeistert von jeglicher Art Fantasy Story gewesen.
CE hat zusätze zur Vorgeschichte (Comicbuch)
Mehr Quests (Storybonus)
Warhammer Kunstband

Das hat mich primär interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knagu (30. März 2008)

/signed


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Ich bin leider nicht der typische Rollenspieler. Questtexte waren mir immer lästig (liegt vielleicht an der mageren Story von WoW (im spiel)). Bei HdRO hab ich die Questtexte auch nur am Anfang gelesen. Ich glaub ich bin dafür einfach zu ungeduldig. Finds aber trotzdem gut, dass es ne Zusatzversion für diejenigen gibt, die tiefer eintauchen möchten. 

Ich spiele MMORPGS eigentlich wegen dem sportlichen Wettkampf und der psychologischen Komponente, dass man sehr schnell Erfolge sieht. In Einzelspieler spielen komm ich mir immer so "einsam" vor ... ich brauch immer Leute um mich rum. Im richtigen Leben ist es meistens aber anders rum. Unter der Woche brauch ich immer meine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Hm vielleicht findest du bei Warhammer da eher Zugang zur Story, die gibt es schon seit 25 Jahren und sie wurde immer weitergeschrieben. Ich denke der Wälzer des Wissens könnte es dir schmackhaft machen.
Wirst ja sogar belohnt für die Story Erforschung.

Bei WoW konnte man nur auf die Story der 3 Strategiespiele zurückgreifen, alles weitere wurde dazugedichtet, zeitgleich zur Spielweiterentwicklung.


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hm vielleicht findest du bei Warhammer da eher Zugang zur Story, die gibt es schon seit 25 Jahren und sie wurde immer weitergeschrieben. Ich denke der Wälzer des Wissens könnte es dir schmackhaft machen.
> Wirst ja sogar belohnt für die Story Erforschung.
> 
> Bei WoW konnte man nur auf die Story der 3 Strategiespiele zurückgreifen, alles weitere wurde dazugedichtet, zeitgleich zur Spielweiterentwicklung.



Man nehme nur die Terasse der Magister mit Kael 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (30. März 2008)

K, ich möchte das eigentlich nicht wieder großartig aufwärmen, aber hab gerade mit einer Freundin gesprochen, die sich das PO/CE-Bundle bei Amazon bestellt hat.
Sie sagte mir, daß ihre PO gestern angekommen wäre und dort auch vermerkt ist, daß sie einen Kaufervertrag über die CE besitzt/eingegangen ist, oder sowas in der Art.

Würde mich jetzt einfach mal interessieren, ob schon einer der Ausschließlich-PO-Käufer die PO Box bereits besitzt, und ob dort, und wenn ja, was dort vermerkt ist.

Das würde ggf. vieles er bzw. aufklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (30. März 2008)

Ob da ein gesonderter Text dazu geschrieben ist kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. (Bin ja "Vollbesteller")
Allerdings deine Frage ob sie es auch Einzeln ausliefern, ja das tun sie, dies steht schon in einigen Threads (verschiedene Community Seiten) und ich kenne momentan selbst 2 dieser "Halbbesteller".
Die Box wird ganz klar ausgeliefert selbst wenn die CE nicht mitbestellt wurde


----------



## Scark (30. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ob da ein gesonderter Text dazu geschrieben ist kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. (Bin ja "Vollbesteller")
> Allerdings deine Frage ob sie es auch Einzeln ausliefern, ja das tun sie, dies steht schon in einigen Threads (verschiedene Community Seiten) und ich kenne momentan selbst 2 dieser "Halbbesteller".



bei mir steht nix davon. ich bin auch nur "halbbesteller" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (31. März 2008)

Denkt ihr denn, es ist überhaupt ein versehen, bei amazon, das die PO so erhältlich ist? 
Ich glaub nicht, es gitb massig leute die geld zahlen würden um in die Beta zu kommen, also werden die PO massig Leute kaufen, die eigentlich keine CE wollen, aber in die Beta. An solchen Leuten verdient sich amazon dann ne Goldene Nase.

Normalerwiese müsste amazon nämlich alle PO´s zurückpfeifen, weil sie ein Produkt verkaufen, was es so eigentlich nicht gibt. Aber das würde denen zuviel aufwand machen udn zu viel Geld kosten, also dürfen sich die leute von Mythic damit auseinander setzen.


----------



## Moagim (31. März 2008)

Jetzt langts aber mal  mit der Verschwörungstheorie ja?Dashattenwir schon oft genug durchgekaut.

Dummheit ist einfach häufiger als Hinterlist, warum denn zwanghaft unterstellen das sie mehr Betazugänge verkaufen wollen?

Sie haben es überhaupt nicht nötig den Verkauf von Betazuängen durch irgendwas zu tarnen.
Sie können ganz offiziell Betazugänge verkaufen wenn sie das wollten.

Es gibt über 600000 Interessenten die gerne in die Beta wollten da macht ein Verkauf von Betazugängen schon Sinn, wenn es ihnen ausschließlich um mehr Geld geht.

Derzeit gehts aber um die fertigstellung des Spiels und in der Open Beta um einen Belastungstest der Server.
Natürlich war beabsichtigt viele Leute für die Beta zu gewinnen 55000 sind eine große und ausreichende Menge  dazu. Zu unterstellen das sie heimlich 2x 3x 4x soviele wollen, warum sollten sie. In der Open Beta stehen sicher keine 10 Server zur Verfügung für die man alle einem Test unterzieht.
Wäre nur mehr Arbeit/Betreuung/Analyse nötig. Das geht mit 2-4 Servern genauso gut und mit weniger Aufwand.
Ihr Ziel ist natürlich auch schnell mehr Geld zu bekommen, aber wenn sie ihr Spiel durch gezielte Tests schneller fertig bekommen, können die ganzen Spieler loslegen und zahlen gleich bei Ihrer ersten Monatsrate gleichmal mehr als 10 €.

Deine Aussage das Amazon die Boxen zurückpfeifen müsste, äh was soll das bringen? Kunde hat die Box. Kunde macht die Box auf. Kunde sieht die Codes (gelegenheit zum notieren)

*Am Arbeitsrechner mit kaputter/klemmender Tastatur schreib* *GRRR*


----------



## Nakra (31. März 2008)

Bestellungsdatum: 26. März 2008


Noch nicht versandte Artikel:
 Wir benachrichtigen Sie per E-Mail, sobald das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum für diesen Artikel vorliegt. Der Artikel wird separat versandt. Sie können die Vorbestellung jederzeit stornieren.

    * 1 Exemplar(e) von: Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Collectors Edition (Pre-Order-Pack separat erhältlich!)
      Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.


Diese Artikel werden in Kürze versandt:
Lieferung voraussichtlich: 31. Dezember 2008 - 3. Januar 2009

    * 1 Exemplar(e) von: Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning  Pre-Order Pack zur Collector's Edition. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat
      Verkauft von: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.

Meine Frage ist der Lifertermin der PO kommt mir etwas komisch vor 31.12.2008-3.1.09 ist das einfach nur irgendein datum von Amazon und ich bekomm die PO dann demnächst weil das wär ja unmöglich wenn die mir die po nach der ce schicken ^^


----------



## Aneko (31. März 2008)

Der Witz ist ja eigentlich das entgegen der Vermutung "Kaufen wir uns einen Betakey." der Solo-PO-Kauf nicht besonders gewitzt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehen wir mal davon aus das das Standardspiel 45-50 € kostet. Im günstigsten Fall hat man also
45 € für Spiel + 10 € für PO bezahlt = 55 €
ungünstig:
50 € für Spiel + 10 € für PO bezahlt + 3 € Versand = 63 €
auch bei einem Gamestopkauf siehst nicht besser aus:
45 € für Spiel + 10 € für PO bezahlt + 5 € Anzahlung CE = 60 €
bzw. 65,- € wenn das Standardspiel 50 € kostet.
So. Also, 55-65 € für Standard im Vergleich zu 80 € für PO + CE: Das ist gerade mal eine Ersparnis von 15 - 25 €. Das ist ein Witz.

Der Vorteil durch den Frühstart verfliegt ja schnell. Aber man hat für 55 bis 65 €: keine IG-Items, keine Titel, keine Extragesichter, kein Comic, kein Artwork, kein Mousepad und v.a. die Figur fehlt.
So eine GW-Figur kostet ja nicht wenig, gerade so ein Kombi schlägt mit etwa 30-40 Euro zu Buche und sie bleibt vermutlich limitiert. Das ist eben der Unterschied zu anderen CE's: Das TT dahinter. Warhammer hat ja einen gewissen Kundenstamm. 
Und sprechen wir es mal an, der dazugehörige Account hat einen kleinen Mehrwert gegenüber anderen. Gerade weil es dank des PO-Unsinns, weniger volle PO&CE Accounts geben wird.

Dazu kommt noch eine gewisse Unsicherheit. Es wäre z.B. möglich wenn auch unwahrscheinlich, das x Wochen vor Release, vielleicht nicht der Versand der CE's startet, aber man nachdem man bezahlt hat eMails verschickt werden, mit dem Code und der Nur-PO-Zugang schneller wertlos als man denkt, indem man frühzeitig aus den Beta gekickt wird. Sehr unwahrscheinlich ich weiß, aber nunja.
Oder das eine Preorder für das Standardspiel kommt, mit kleinen Boni. Und die bekommt man nicht weil man ja CE-PO hat bzw. man muss nochmal 10,- € für diese hinlegen. Dann ist man schon fast bei den Kosten für eine CE, für nix und wieder nix.

Also, ich bild mir ein gutes Geschäft gemacht zu haben. Und Leute die meinen zu lol'en wegen dem Schnäppchen beim Betazugang oder weil D*del wie ich beides bestellt haben:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (31. März 2008)

Aus der Beta fliegt ein "Halbbesteller" nicht. 
Das was auf der Box steht verspricht sowohl Händler als auch Hersteller.

Nochmal
Es steht ihnen ein Betazugang zu (wird erfüllt)

Beta Server gehen offline

Live Server gehen online----Box Käufer dürfen drauf (somit ist der Punkt frühere Nutzung des Spiels erfüllt)
Ebenfalls die Nutzung des Bonus Rings geht.

Jetzt greift die Aussage DIESE Boxen(es gibt später scheinbar zusätzliche mit den normalen Spielversionen) sind nur in Verbindung mit den CEs nutzbar
Am Release Tag verlangt der BOX Account die Eingabe eines CE Schlüssels, falls man ihn nicht vorweisen kann erfolgt die Sperrung des Accounts.
In den Laden fahren, normale Version kaufen, bei 0 neu starten.

Bei dieser Variante, zu der der Hersteller berechtigt ist(er schreibt mit keinem Wort auf derr BOX das er die Nutzung über den Release hinaus garantiert) hat der Hersteller sogut wie keinen sonderlichen Aufwand.
Einfach ein Zettelchen in die Ces und eine kleine Abfrage des Servers.

Das kann wohl jeder verschmerzen, das man für 10€ nicht am fertigen Spiel teilnehmen darf, konnte sich jeder wohl ausmalen. Der Verlust der 10 Tage Frühstart (die dann letztlich gelöscht sind) ist auch keine "tödliche Verletzung" merkt man nach 1 Monat eh nicht mehr.  Der kleine Ring ist nach spätestens 2 Wochen durch ingame drops veraltet.

Also alle schön ruhig bleiben letztlich hat jeder die Vorteile die er wollte. Die Betaplatz käufer ihre paar Monate Beta (freut euch über euren Erfahrungsvorsprung, der ist schon ordentlich wert und gut)

Die CE Käufer freuen sich über ihre Boni die sie sowiso nur mit CE bekommen hätten und auch viel länger nutzen als die kurzlebigen Boni der Box.


----------



## Roadricus (31. März 2008)

Moagrim und jetz wiederhollst du dich wieder. solle ich jetz zu deinen Punkten genannte argummente copy past wieder einfügen ? dachte das hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Vampiry (31. März 2008)

Nakra schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist der Lifertermin der PO kommt mir etwas komisch vor 31.12.2008-3.1.09 ist das einfach nur irgendein datum von Amazon und ich bekomm die PO dann demnächst weil das wär ja unmöglich wenn die mir die po nach der ce schicken ^^




  "Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning - Pre-Order Pack zur 
	Collector's Edition. Inkl. Beta-Zugang und exklusiven Bonus 
	Spielinhalten. Vollversion separat" [Computer Game]
    Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: 01.04.2008


Das stand bei mir. Und mittlerweile ist die schon unterwegs zu mir. 
Manch einer hier im Forum hat die PO schon von Amazon.

Bei der CE steht kein Datum bei. Wie auch.


----------



## Hesdajin (31. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Moagrim und jetz wiederhollst du dich wieder. solle ich jetz zu deinen Punkten genannte argummente copy past wieder einfügen ? dachte das hat sich erledigt.



Was soll er auch bitte neues schreiben?
An den Tatsachen ändert sich halt nix und die Geduld das Offensichtliche wieder und wieder einigen verbohrten Leuten klarmachen zu wollen bewundere ich.
Wer sich die PO einzeln gekauft hat hat eben im Zweifelsfall schlicht und ergreifend PECH gehabt wenn er unterm Strich mehr bezahlt. 
Wer die Zeit hat sich über die bösen Leute von Amazon und/oder EA in diversen Foren auszuheulen kann sich ja wohl auch mal vorher informieren bevor er/sie etwas kauft. 

Hab beides zusammen bei Amazon bestellt, PO kam heute. CE halt wenn sie fertig ist (welch Überraschung)
Bis zum Release kann ich ja meine Zwerge wieder aus der Vitrine holen und evtl noch ein paar von den Stumpens bemalen - also keine Hektik mit der VÖ.


----------



## Scark (31. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Aus der Beta fliegt ein "Halbbesteller" nicht.
> Das was auf der Box steht verspricht sowohl Händler als auch Hersteller.
> 
> Nochmal
> ...



Mir gings auch nie darum hier als "clever" dazustehen ... ich hab bewusst nur die PO gekauft und hab bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass ich damit evtl. überhaupt nix anfangen kann. ich hab 13 euro hingeblättert ... wenn die durchn wind sind, is es nich anders. 13 euro würde ich nicht "sinnlos" verballern, aber da gibts schon schlimmere sachen, die mehr im geldbeutel weh tun (z.b. ein Spiel kaufen, dass man noch nicht richtig getestet hat). 

Im Prinzip sind die CE-Käufer besser dran. Sie haben das was sie wollen (TT-Figur etc.) UND nen kostenlosen Betazugang. Im Grunde gibts hier keine Verlierer.

Ich finde wir sollten uns gemeinsam auf Warhammer freuen. Ich denke sowohl PO als auch CE+PO Besteller sind jetzt schon von dem Spiel überzeugt. Ich vermute, dass auch ein Großteil der PO only Besteller das fertige Spiel später kaufen werden. (ich inkl.)

In diesem Sinne "lasst die Open Beta beginnen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> die mehr im geldbeutel weh tun (z.b. ein Spiel kaufen, dass man noch nicht richtig getestet hat).


aber warum wartest nicht nach release ein weilchen und probierst es mit nem trail key wenndann einer draußen ist (kommt bestimmt eine trail version)


----------



## Scark (31. März 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> aber warum wartest nicht nach release ein weilchen und probierst es mit nem trail key wenndann einer draußen ist (kommt bestimmt eine trail version)



weil es ein schönes gefühl ist "von anfang an" dabei zu sein. mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass "ein weilchen" ne ganz schöne zeit sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab mich übrigens spontan dazu entschlossen die CE zu bestellen. Jetzt such ich nur noch ne Nummer vom Amazon Kundensupport, dass ich die 10 Euro doch noch angerechnet bekomme (das hat ein anderer hier im Forum schon getan).

Ich hoffe mein Vertrauen in das Potential von Warhammer wird nicht enttäuscht ^^


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2008)

Scark schrieb:


> weil es ein schönes gefühl ist "von anfang an" dabei zu sein. mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass "ein weilchen" ne ganz schöne zeit sein kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig so, denke dein vertrauen macht sich bezahlt . wenn nicht freut sich jemand zu weihnnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (31. März 2008)

Hoffentlich kommt nicht gleich beim Release eine Trial Version^^ *Zahlreiche Werbe Spammer befürcht*


----------



## Sagardo (31. März 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt nicht gleich beim Release eine Trial Version^^ *Zahlreiche Werbe Spammer befürcht*




Ich denke dem Spiel wird eine Trial beliegen, damit man seine Freunde einladen kann. Eine offene Trial für lau wird es denke ich nicht geben, da sie sich sonst die Server zumüllen und die bezahlenden Kunden überfüllte spots wegen der trail haben.


----------



## Roadricus (31. März 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Was soll er auch bitte neues schreiben?



Wenn du keine Ahnung hst, einfach ruhig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder den Thread komplet durchlesen, dann wirst du für meine Antwort schon eine Erklärung finden.


----------



## Scark (31. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hst, einfach ruhig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alle lieb haben, sonst muss ich euch moschn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (31. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hst, einfach ruhig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hat sich das thema mit schreiben dieser zeilen über mir verändert oder warum sonst denke ich das Hesdajin recht hat?


----------



## Hesdajin (31. März 2008)

Roadricus schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hst, einfach ruhig sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde dir einfach mal empfehlen in Ruhe Moagims Posts nochmal zu lesen.
Er hat zu der Sache wirklich sehr ausführlich Stellung bezogen und genauso seh ich es nunmal auch.
Warum du jetzt versuchst auf billige Weise ein totes Pferd weiter zu reiten versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Knagu (1. April 2008)

Nakra schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist der Lifertermin der PO kommt mir etwas komisch vor 31.12.2008-3.1.09 ist das einfach nur irgendein datum von Amazon und ich bekomm die PO dann demnächst weil das wär ja unmöglich wenn die mir die po nach der ce schicken ^^



Wenn du die PO nicht iun ein paar Tagen hast dann ruf mal den KundenSupport von Amazon an, aber normal müsste die PO  die nächsten Tage kommen


----------



## Roadricus (1. April 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ausführliche stellung bezogen ist deine meinung, genauso gab es andere meinung bis wir uns geeinigt haben die sache zu beenden und nicht mehr weiter darüber zu diskutieren. Aber hier kommt eher immer einer dazu der meint nicht lesen zu müssen aber viel erzählen.


----------



## Hesdajin (1. April 2008)

Kann bitte ein Mod den Thread zu machen?
Viel sinnvolles wird wohl nicht mehr kommen (sh. den Post über mir) und das Thema ist tot.


----------



## Sin (1. April 2008)

Eigentlich haben wir uns alle lieb, wir bauschen uns nur schonmal für den Releasetag auf, wenn wir verfeindet aufeinander Treffen ^^


----------



## nalcarya (2. April 2008)

SQUIEK!

Ach halt... Skaven sind im Release ja noch gar net drin.

WAAAGH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss morgen mal auf die Bank gehen und schauen ob ich mir die CE nun leisten kann.


----------



## alu9card (2. April 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Kann bitte ein Mod den Thread zu machen?
> Viel sinnvolles wird wohl nicht mehr kommen (sh. den Post über mir) und das Thema ist tot.




stimme dir voll und ganz zu,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat bereits 2-3 threads  über dieses... na ja sinnlose thema, ausserdem wurde doch schon vor tagen alle fragen geklärt, und wer immer noch was nicht weis, muss er halt suchen... 

was neues oder so wäre doch auch schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (5. April 2008)

Wie jetzt man muss zu http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Reck.../ref=pd_rhf_p_2 noch http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Beta..._sim_vg_title_1 bestellen ?
Bin nun etwas verwirrt ...


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Wie jetzt man muss zu http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Reck.../ref=pd_rhf_p_2 noch http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Beta..._sim_vg_title_1 bestellen ?
> Bin nun etwas verwirrt ...


lol eigentlich hab ich dir nicht den link gepostet gehabt damit du hier die frage nochmal stellst, sondern damit du dir die antwort hier anguckst, aber ok. also nochmal. theoretisch gehört die preorder zur ce dazu, heißt man sollte sie nicht getrennt von einander kaufen können. nun haben aber anscheind einige onlinehändler da etwas missverstanden und verkaufen die sahcen auch einzeln. das heißt bei amazon musst du das jeweils andere nicht mitbestellen.


----------



## Raqill (5. April 2008)

Also hab ich alles richtig gemacht und nur die CE bestellt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber werde trotzdem Beta-Tester? =D


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Also hab ich alles richtig gemacht und nur die CE bestellt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da muss ich dich enttäuschen. der code für die open beta ist in der preorder drin. mit nur der ce wirst du wahrscheinlich nix vom dem spiel vor dem offiziellen start haben.


----------



## Raqill (5. April 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> da muss ich dich enttäuschen. der code für die open beta ist in der preorder drin. mit nur der ce wirst du wahrscheinlich nix vom dem spiel vor dem offiziellen start haben.


Und wie kann ich die PreOrder bestellen ? :/


----------



## sTereoType (5. April 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich die PreOrder bestellen ? :/


ach nun komm raqill.etwas selbst denken musste schon. ich mein schwer dürfte es doch nicht sein die po in den warenkorb zu legen und auf bestellen zu klicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (5. April 2008)

Du bist lustig ich find den bestell Knopf nich >.< 
http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Beta...1473&sr=8-2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (5. April 2008)

Es hat dies bezüglich bluescreen07 (als extra Thread) die offizielle Antwort bereits hier ins Forum gestellt.

Ein Auszug daraus:

F: Brauche ich den Aktivierungscode aus der Collector’s Edition, um auch am Erscheinungstag spielen zu können?
A: Nein, nur den Code aus der Vorbesteller-Box. Dieser Code erlaubt euch, auch einige Tage nach der Veröffentlichung noch weiter zu spielen, und gibt euch s*omit ausreichend Zeit, um eure Collector’s Edition zu erhalten.*


Es gibt genauso viele Po Boxen wie Ces (da steht für jeden Po Besteller ist EINE CE vorhanden)
Weil nun aber Pos einzeln bestellt wurden ging der Bestand an Po Boxen schneller richtung 0 als der Bestand an CEs.
Durch den Fehler von Amazon sind nicht mehr genug Po für jeden CE Besteller vorhanden.

Kann also sein das du gar keine Po Box bekommst. (Falls du jetzt erst bestellst)


----------



## Raqill (5. April 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Es hat dies bezüglich bluescreen07 (als extra Thread) die offizielle Antwort bereits hier ins Forum gestellt.
> 
> Ein Auszug daraus:
> 
> ...



Ich hab gestern bestellt _._ ...


----------



## Moagim (5. April 2008)

Soweit ich verstanden habe hast du nur die CE gestern bestellt die Po Box aber nicht

Du fragst wie du die Po JETZT bestellen kannst
Antwort: Möglicherweise gar nicht mehr (siehe Erklärung)


----------



## Vampiry (5. April 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Du bist lustig ich find den bestell Knopf nich >.<
> http://www.amazon.de/Warhammer-Online-Beta...1473&sr=8-2



Aber lesen kannst Du schon ?


*Verfügbarkeit: Melden Sie sich an, um per E-Mail benachrichtigt zu werden, wenn dieser Artikel verfügbar ist. *


----------



## Kryos (6. April 2008)

Wenn sie 55000 Preorderboxen in den Handel bringen und keine mehr dann gibt es pro Preorderbox eine CE.
Wenn Leute nur die Preorder kaufen, nur die Beta spielen und die CE danach nicht mehr kaufen (wer jetzt die Preorderbox hat z.B. die CE abbestellt) dann führt das doch lediglich dazu, dass es zu Release ein paar CEs bei den Händlern geben wird. 

Schaden ist dadurch doch weder bei Mythic noch bei Amazon entstanden. Ich denke nicht das die "übriggebliebenen" CEs länger als ne Woche in den Läden bleiben werden. Verkauft wird der Kram sicher so oder so.

Ich hab jedenfalls 3 Preboxen, eine CE kommt später zu Ebay und zwei für zwei Accounts (ja ich bin verrückt, hab auch 2 WoW BC CE Accounts auf 2 Rechnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (6. April 2008)

Kryos schrieb:


> Wenn sie 55000 Preorderboxen in den Handel bringen und keine mehr dann gibt es pro Preorderbox eine CE.
> Wenn Leute nur die Preorder kaufen, nur die Beta spielen und die CE danach nicht mehr kaufen (wer jetzt die Preorderbox hat z.B. die CE abbestellt) dann führt das doch lediglich dazu, dass es zu Release ein paar CEs bei den Händlern geben wird.
> 
> Schaden ist dadurch doch weder bei Mythic noch bei Amazon entstanden. Ich denke nicht das die "übriggebliebenen" CEs länger als ne Woche in den Läden bleiben werden. Verkauft wird der Kram sicher so oder so.



Nichts neues alles schon mehrmals erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wozu brauchst du 3 Boxen? Mehrere CEs könnt ich ja verstehen aber so..... bringen dir doch so nichts
(mal abgesehen davon das du dich bei anderen unbeliebt machst die derzeit eine suchen)


----------



## Heraz (6. April 2008)

Ich habe gestern mit amazon telefoniert...irgendwie bekommen dies da selber nicht aufe reihe..hab da schon n bissl terror geschoben weil ich mir die CE auch schon vorbestellt hatte und nich wusste wieso die die PO's einzelnt verkaufen und immoment keine mehr vorhanden sind xD naja ende der geschichte, sie fragen alleman nach und sind nun selbst überfragt (keiner weis wirklich genaues).
habe es nocheinmal ruhig erklärt wie es egtl. geplant war und naja die waren alle überfragt meine letzte äußerung war nur....
wofür kauft man sich wohl sonst so eine teure CE wenn ein zugang zur beta durch die PO für vorbesteller mit dabei sein soll...wie es vorgesehen war.
sie informieren sich JETZT...viel zu spät meiner meinung nach...was denn jetzt genau sache ist und schauen nach ob noch ne PO für mich vorhanden ist aber naja ich denke eher nein.....das war wohl mal talentfrei von dem sonst egtl. kompetenten onlinehändler.


----------

